#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос про возможности Намкая Норбу.

## Kostya i Katya

Мог бы кто подсказать!?
Я слышал что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче может помочь избавиться от Вич!
Если это так, то не могли бы вы рассказать по-подробнее.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dongen

есть ещё и другие источники избавления от Вич. есл интересно - пишите мне на мейл - дам контакт врачей - пообщаетесь.

----------


## Буль

К сожалению на данный момент не разработано лечения ВИЧ-инфекции, которое могло бы устранить ВИЧ из организма.

----------


## Гьялцен

Наверное, имеются в виду практики, которые ННР передает: Гуру Драгпур и Гаруда. Если их делать, повысится вероятность исцеления некоторых болезней.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

почитайте ламу Сопу Ринпоче "Абсолютное Исцеление".

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Не ННР вас вылечит, а вы практикуя Учения которые он передает (и не только он, а все остальные Учителя). Просто не надо лениться.

Лично ННР так говорил - "Не метод не работает, а ты не работаешь!"

Применяя его методы (практики) я вылечился от опухоли мозга, избавился от смертельной болезни. Поэтому верьте в его методы.
Конечно же для этого надо было делать очень продолжительный уединенный персональный ретрит. То есть реально работать над практикой. И знаете, помогло.
Представляю собой живой пример реального исцеления практикой. Врачи были в шоке!!! Они же меня уже списали, думали я того, коньки отброшу, а я вот здоровее всех, даже ещё лучше стал себя чувствовать чем до заболевания.

Спасибо Намкхаю Норбу Ринпоче и всем остальным - родным, друзьям, коллегам, всем даже кого я лично не знаю, но кто поддержал меня в те времена. Всем кто скинулся на мое лечение. Всегда помню о вас в своей практике. Ринпоче не только передал мне Учения которые я использовал, но и дал львиную долю денег (много тысяч  долларов) на дорогостоящие лекарства и лечение которые мне в тот момент были нужны.

Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче - Это Величайший для меня человек и само воплощение Гуру Падмасамбхавы.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ринпоче не только передал мне Учения которые я использовал, но и дал львиную долю денег (много тысяч долларов) на дорогостоящие лекарства и лечение которые мне в тот момент были нужны.


Так вы поправились благодаря ретриту или дорогостоящим лекарствам?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

На первом этапе, когда я был не в состоянии что либо делать конечно же мене помогали лекарства.
Но с того момента как мне чуть полегчало я полностью перешел на практику и тибетские лекарства.

Врачи хотели сделать очень серьёзное вмешательство в мозг (операцию по удалению опухоли которая располагалась очень глубоко), но Учителя посмотрев на гадание Мо попросили меня крепко подумать.
Ешё Лодой Ринпоче, который также мой близкий Учитель сказал прямо - Я бы не хотел тебя терять, но если ты улетишь на операцию, то живым тебя больше не увижу.
Это был решающий момент - я, как тяжело мне не было, уехал из Улан-Удэ в уединенное место и заперся в ретрите взяв с собой только текст практики, четки, танку и тибетские лекарства. 
Было трудно, было очень очень больно... было просто невозможно больно. Но стиснув зубы я читал мантру идама даже сквозь сон.
Ринпоче (ННР) всегда говорит, что необходимо сочетать и лекарства и практику, только так методы будут работать. 
И однажды я вылечился. И это было именно благодаря (80 %) практике, остальные 20% - лекарства.

Знаете, лекарств удаляющих опухоль не бывает. Бывают только обезбаливающие и средства которые не дают ей расти.
Собственно врачи мне уже хотели ставить наркотические обезбаливающие, потому что остальное мне уже не помогало.

Благодаря практике заболевание полностью исчезло.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2019), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016), Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я сказал достаточно. Не спрашивайте больше меня. Того что я сказал вполне хватит для всех.

----------

Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Пусть мой пример послужит распространению Дхармы Будды и в особенности Учений которые передает Чогьял Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче.
Пусть через этот пример вера в Учение укрепиться в практикующих и они достигнут освобождения.

Я для этого рассказал свою историю.

----------

Ometoff (07.03.2017), Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Я сказал достаточно. Не спрашивайте больше меня. Того что я сказал вполне хватит для всех.


Уважаемый Dorje Dugarov, Вы сказали абсолютно недостаточно!
Какой был точный диагноз болезни? На каком основании Вы решили что вылечились? На каком основании Вы решили что вылечились именно благодаря практикам? На каком основании Вы решили что доля практик в Вашем выздоровлении именно 80%? Мне лично, например, не понятно как Вы ощущали боль от опухоли в мозге, если в мозге нет болевых рецепторов?

К сожалению без Ваших пояснений этих вопросов этот Ваш рассказ о "чудесном исцелении" воспринимается мной не более чем красивая легенда...

----------


## Bagira

Неколебимая вера это прекрасно....

----------


## Буль

Вера, не основанная на фактах - разрушительна...

----------


## Bagira

Клиническая картина опухолей головного мозга начинается с мучительных головных болей и могут сопровождаться эпилептическими  припадками в зависимости от локализации ,если человек говорит, что опухоль рассосасалась значит было обследование. а верить или не верить дело сугубо личное .....

----------


## Буль

> если человек говорит, что опухоль рассосасалась значит было обследование


Из текста этого не следует

----------


## Александр С

> Из текста этого не следует


Вы невнимательно читали.




> Собственно врачи мне уже хотели ставить наркотические обезбаливающие, потому что остальное мне уже не помогало.


Без соответствующего диагноза (и обследований, на основании которых он был поставлен) врачи этого делать бы не стали.

----------


## Буль

Я имел ввиду что из текста не следует то, что было обследование, которое подтвердило что опухоль рассосасалась
Читайте внимательно!

----------


## Александр С

> Я имел ввиду что из текста не следует то, что было обследование, которое подтвердило что опухоль рассосасалась
> Читайте внимательно!


Виноват, невнимательно прочитал.

А из этого? 




> Врачи были в шоке!!! Они же меня уже списали, думали я того, коньки отброшу, а я вот здоровее всех, даже ещё лучше стал себя чувствовать чем до заболевания.


По-моему, следует. Не требовать же справку - это как-то некрасиво будет...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой Бао.
Ты наверное забыл, вся эта история случилась со мною в 2003-2004 году. Поскольку она уже обсуждалась на форуме, да и многие поддержали меня в тот момент я считаю нет особой необходимости вдаваться в подробности, тем более что большое колличество форумчан знает меня лично, думаю это достаточное обоснование.
К тому же, поскольку я не люблю когда какая то тема порождает много слов вокруг да около - флуд, да ты и сам этого не любишь ведь.

Справку я предоставлять не хочу и не буду. Вообще о той болезни вспоминаю как страшный сон, правда со счастливым концом. Мог бы конечно же показать результаты томографии (МРТ) во время заболевания и после выздоровления. Но по этическим соображениям не буду этого делать.
Да и не этично со стороны форумчан особо вдаваться в такие подробности, просто не прилично.

Добавлю только, что хоть и диагноз был страшный, но все же я благодарен судьбе. Тот этап стал для меня прорывом. Прорывом в становлении как человека, как практика и т.п.
Я очень изменился тогда, говорят в очень хорошую сторону.
Что то должно было меня подстегнуть, дать фору для продвижения на Пути.
То того момента я был большим теоретиком, пусть с хорошими и глубокими знаниями, но все же теоретиком. Потом же я стал чуточку больше практиком, реальным. Хотя об этом не говорят, поэтому я опять же не хочу много об этом говорить.

Вобщем это такой большой пинок под зад, благодаря которому я сильно продвинулся и думаю это вобщем не так уж и плохо. 
Хорош, что все хорошо заканчивается.

Поймите главную мысль - СПАСИБО УЧИТЕЛЮ! (см. название темы - Возможности ННР).
То что я с вами беседую - вот пример его бодхичитты и сиддхи.

----------

Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

Дорогой Дорже,
для начала я расскажу историю из моей жизни для того, чтобы была понятна мотивация моих расспросов.

У меня был друг, который вдруг стал рассказывать странные вещи: то ему требовалось переночевать у меня дома потому что его ищут люди, которым он должен денег, чтобы его убить, то его ищет милиция за какую-то мелкую кражу... причём сколько он занял денег и что он украл - он внятно объяснить не мог. Какое-то время все окружающие считали это чудачеством. Через полтора года его поймали пограничники при попытке войти (пешком!!) в погранзону с Финляндией. Из-за сбивчивых показаний его отправили к психиатру, и в результате ему диагностицировали разновидность шизофрении.
Ему прописали таблетки, которые он должен был принимать во время приступов тревожности. Они хоть в некоторой степени отупляли его сознание (обычно он был балагуром, а в такие моменты тупил), но приступы снимали. Так продолжалось ещё пости год.
Потом одна добрая тётя рассказала ему что у неё у самой "такое было", и, мол, это всё ему "за грехи", и эту болезнь надо не лечить, а замаливать. Он этой мыслью очень вдохновился, начал ходить в церковь... поначалу никто в этом ничего плохого не видел, но... потом он решил отказаться от лекарств и заменил их молениями в те моменты, когда случались приступы. И врачи, и даже я убеждали его не отказываться от лекарств, но в церкви его уже научили полагаться не "на химию", а на милость божью...  :Mad: 

Однажды ночью во время приступа он ушёл из дома. Его обнаружили электрики в трансформаторной будке. Его убило током, когда он, видимо, пытался там спрятаться  :Confused: 

Поэтому, дорогой Дорже, я очень боюсь чтобы Вы не сыграли в чьей-то судьбе роль такой вот "доброй тёти"...




> Поскольку она уже обсуждалась на форуме, да и многие поддержали меня в тот момент я считаю нет особой необходимости вдаваться в подробности, тем более что большое колличество форумчан знает меня лично, думаю это достаточное обоснование.


Форумчане - не врачи, и не могут являться "достаточным основанием"...




> Справку я предоставлять не хочу и не буду.


Справка - это когда с именем и фамилией. А меня интересует лишь клиническая картина




> Мог бы конечно же показать результаты томографии (МРТ) во время заболевания и после выздоровления. Но по этическим соображениям не буду этого делать.


Ты хочешь сказать что врачи не впечатлились результатами МРТ после исцеления?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

БАО, хватит превращять все в ерунду какую то.
Выздоровление на лицо, уже как 4 года. Врачи неоднократно меня снова проверяли, довольны результатами и уже как три года меня не беспокоят и не вызывают на обследование. В мед книжке (амбулаторке) написано - здоров. МРТ показывает - полное исчезновение опухоли. Энцефалограмма показывает абсоютное здоровье.
Что тебе ещё надо?

Плюс, ты невнимательно читал моё сообщение. Я продолжал пить лекарства, пусть и тибетские, потому что других не существует. Есть только обезбаливающие и ряд сильных хим препаратов затормаживающих развитие опухоли, но никак её не удаляющих. Да и диагноз мой ни как не связан с шизой или чем то ещё.

Может ты и видел какую то тетю или кого то там ещё... но если ты сомневаешся в Величии Дхармы, то вообще зачем практикуешь?
В моем случае Учение показало отличный результат, который увидели и врачи и все кто меня окружает. 

Ерш закрой пожалуйста тему.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2019), Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Оскольд

А зачем такие крайности? Зачем противопоставлять Дхарму и медицину, ведь как сказал ув. Дорже Дугаров сам ННР советует и медицину не оставлять и практиковать одновременно, чем не здравый подход?

----------


## Naldjorpa

Карма у этого человека значит была очень плохая - это раз. Умер он  от того, что его током убило, может если бы не убило через время он бы и выздоровел - это два. Он совсем отказался от лекарств, 



> Ринпоче (ННР) всегда говорит, что необходимо сочетать и лекарства и практику, только так методы будут работать.


 - это три.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И ещё раз повторяю. я не люблю говорить об этом. Не приятно и все тут.
Хотел рассказать о бодхичитте ННР, а ты Бао разводишь меня на другое и лезешь в сугубо мое личное.
Не приятно это, особенно с твоей стороны.

----------


## Bagira

> Уважаемый Dorje Dugarov, Вы сказали абсолютно недостаточно!
> Какой был точный диагноз болезни? На каком основании Вы решили что вылечились? На каком основании Вы решили что вылечились именно благодаря практикам? На каком основании Вы решили что доля практик в Вашем выздоровлении именно 80%? Мне лично, например, не понятно как Вы ощущали боль от опухоли в мозге, если в мозге нет болевых рецепторов?
> 
> К сожалению без Ваших пояснений этих вопросов этот Ваш рассказ о "чудесном исцелении" воспринимается мной не более чем красивая легенда...


Вещество головного мозга не обладает болевой чувствительностью ,поэтому головная боль может быть вызвана лишь раздражением болевых рецепторов твёрдой мозговой оболочки , артерий черепных нервов, вен и венозных синусов ......так что болевые рецепторы в мозге существуют ...

----------


## ullu

> Потом одна добрая тётя рассказала ему что у неё у самой "такое было", и, мол, это всё ему "за грехи", и эту болезнь надо не лечить, а замаливать.


Ну так Ринпоче то не "одна добрая тетя" наминуточку все же. Это ж надо соображать как-то. И практика буддийская это не замаливание грехов все же.

----------


## Kostya i Katya

я так понял, что если сильно верить и делать практики, да и вообще все возможное и от себя зависящее, то можно вылечить все что угодно! Но ... у ННР есть какие то конкретные практики, направленные именно на вич??
мда, кстати, если человек еще не связан с буддизмом, каким образом ему можно помочь??
Спасибо Вам за Ответы!!!

Калипэ!!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> у ННР есть какие то конкретные практики, направленные именно на вич??
> Спасибо Вам за Ответы!!!
> Калипэ!!


Ринпоче говорил, что ВИЧ возможно является следствием провокации определенных классов негативных энергий и делая практику идамов которые он передает вероятность попасть под влияние этих энергий уменьшается. В этом смысле такие практики есть - профилактика и предупреждение.

Ещё за несколько лет до того как заболеть, я во сне очень четко получил указание от Учителя о необходимости практиковать определенного идама, но я не понял этот знак и в итоге попал. А возьмись я раньше, то ничего со мною не было бы. Вот как бывает в жизни.  :EEK!:  Ринпоче пытался за долго предупредить меня. Вобщем, мораль - я сам дурак.


Учитель нам пытается что то втолковать, а мы как горох об стену - пока ситуация не прижмет нифига не поймем (пока гром не грянет, мужик не перекрестится).  :Wink:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> мда, кстати, если человек еще не связан с буддизмом, каким образом ему можно помочь??


Читать мантры действия для него, но это только после выполнения персонального ретрита.

Кстати, есть тиб. учитель - Доктор Нида Ченагцан. У него множество весьма жизненных методов по лечению мантрами. Мой друг, Аюр Лама (его многие знают как переводчика с тибетского) долгое время страдал камнями в почках. Получив передачу от Ниды, он в течении часа читал спец мантру и у него камни вышли сразу через мочу. Я свидетель. 

И даже буддистом ради этого быть не надо, как он говорит.
Знакомая бахаистка, которую затащил на его лекции, частенько читает его мантры от мигрени и алергии, говорит помогают за здорово живешь.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Аньезка (23.09.2016)

----------


## лесник

> И даже буддистом ради этого быть не надо, как он говорит.
> Знакомая бахаистка, которую затащил на его лекции, частенько читает его мантры от мигрени и алергии, говорит помогают за здорово живешь.


Это же прорыв в медицине и буддизме. Почему бы не продавать мантры в аптеке?-)

----------


## Ersh

> Почему бы не продавать мантры в аптеке?


Кстати, действительно, почему нет?

----------


## Иван Ран

Лучше сразу по телевизору вещать.

----------


## Bagira

К мантре ещё понадобится сила воли, сила веры, чистота восприятия и опора на ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ ,отдать можно внешнее ,а внутреннее к великой радости не покупается и не продаётся ....А книги с исцеляющими мантрами уже есть в продаже

----------


## Вова Л.

+ Медики воспротивятся, ни одна инстанция не даст на это разрешения. Так же, как с акупунктурой - многим помогает, но официальная медицина не признает.

----------


## Маша_ла

Конечно, медикам выгодно, чтобы люди болели - фармацевтическая индустрия необъятна. Кто-то же должен покупать всю эту химию..
Как я где-то прочла, что Минздрав называют Министерством охраны болезней..
Хотя, бывают случаи, когда нужен рентген или операция, но в основном, минздраву не выгодно, чтобы люди были здоровы, к сожалению. Имхо.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Конечно, медикам выгодно, чтобы люди болели - фармацевтическая индустрия необъятна. Кто-то же должен покупать всю эту химию..
> Как я где-то прочла, что Минздрав называют Министерством охраны болезней..
> Хотя, бывают случаи, когда нужен рентген или операция, но в основном, минздраву не выгодно, чтобы люди были здоровы, к сожалению. Имхо.


Ну это Вы зря , Маша. Во первых одно дело фармацевтическая промышленность, другое дело медики. Это даже по образованию люди разные (одни -  медицинские ВУЗы заканчивали, другие - химико-фармацевтические).  
Во-вторых даже самому циничному, черствому врачу выгодно чтобы его пациенты выздоравливали - хорошая реклама для врача работающего в комерчеcком мед. центре или чтобы не беспокоили лишний раз врача из местной гос. поликлиники.  :Wink: 
А нормальным медики (врачи, медсестры) все силы и душу вкладывают в то что бы пациент поправился (я таких медиков знаю очень много). Я сама медик и в семье у меня много медиков. Что говорю знаю. 
Но конечно всякие попадаются (как и в любой другой профессии, впрочем)
К тому же, как говорил один очень известный хирург, спасший тысячи жизней: "Народ всегда будет не доволен медициной, т.к. у нас 100% смертность." Он имел ввиду , что все люди рано или поздно умрут и медицина здесь, увы бессильна.

----------


## Буль

> БАО, хватит превращять все в ерунду какую то.
> Выздоровление на лицо, уже как 4 года. Врачи неоднократно меня снова проверяли, довольны результатами и уже как три года меня не беспокоят и не вызывают на обследование. В мед книжке (амбулаторке) написано - здоров. МРТ показывает - полное исчезновение опухоли. Энцефалограмма показывает абсоютное здоровье.
> Что тебе ещё надо?


"мне надо" понять на чём основывается уверенность в том, что опухоль исчезла именно из-за влияния тибетских лекарств и мантр.




> если ты сомневаешся в Величии Дхармы, то вообще зачем практикуешь?


Я смоневаюсь не в величии Дхармы, а в её способности влиять на опухоли. На мой взгляд величие Дхармы состоит совсем в другом. 




> В моем случае Учение показало отличный результат, который увидели и врачи и все кто меня окружает.


Если честно - то я сомневаюсь что твоё исцеление - это результат действия Учения. И хочу в этом разобраться. Странно что тебя это обижает...  :Frown: 




> ты Бао разводишь меня на другое и лезешь в сугубо мое личное


Дорогой Дорже, если тебе по какой-то причине неприятно это обсуждать - изволь, не обсуждай. Но ведь ты сам начал об этом рассказывать! По факту получается что ты сделал многообещающие заявления, а на любые вопросы обижаешься, объявляешь тему сугубо личной и подозреваешь меня чуть ли не во всех смертных грехах! Неправильно это...  :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Ну так Ринпоче то не "одна добрая тетя" наминуточку все же. Это ж надо соображать как-то.


Простите, я не соображаю. А Ринпоче имеет какие-то специальные познания в неврологии? А просто не в курсе... :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Конечно, медикам выгодно, чтобы люди болели - фармацевтическая индустрия необъятна. Кто-то же должен покупать всю эту химию..
> Как я где-то прочла, что Минздрав называют Министерством охраны болезней..
> Хотя, бывают случаи, когда нужен рентген или операция, но в основном, минздраву не выгодно, чтобы люди были здоровы, к сожалению. Имхо.


.... даже слов нет....  :Mad: 

Хорошо что мой друг, талантливейший нейрохирург, проводит своё время в операционной, а не читает такие высказывания на буддийском форуме...  :Mad:

----------


## Amrita

Доржик, забей на болтовню Бао. Это элементарный "развод". Поболтать хочет и не более. Да, это еще кажется наз. вампиризмом. Когда просят прекратить болтологию, а чела еще больше распирает. За-бей.Пусть болтает.Если кто желает ему ответить, пусть тратит свое драгоценное время и энергию. У чела нет веры, ну что тут поделаешь! Что бы ему понять тебя, ну минимум, как надо иметь веру в Учителя, Три Драгоценности и иметь силу воли.В проваславии святые Серафим САровский, Никола Чудотворец,Св. Пантелеймон, Сергий Радонежский, Николай Крондштатский и многие др., да та же наша современница Матрона,так же спасали людей людей  молитвами и наставлениями.А люди им верили и в них верили.Наверняка у мусульман и иудеев есть свои святые личности которые так же помогали и помогают людям.Но в первую очередь больным помогае вера в этих людей. Бао, не мути воду. Из-за тебя и подобных тебе будфорум превратился в "желтую прессу", увы.Принимают  или не принимают эти слова твои амбиции и эго, это уж ты сам с ними разберайся.И давайте больше не мусолить эту тему!

----------

Дондог (19.07.2019)

----------


## Neroli

Помница читала я книгу про ППП товарища Бодхи (кто знает тот знает, не суть). Метод прост, устранение негативных эмоций усилием воли (что-то вроде такого). И так я увлеклась этим устранением, что устранила головную боль. Сначала думала, что может случайно получилось, несколько раз на больную голову попробовала, получается -)
Разочаровалась в Бодхи и ППП очень быстро, и всё, ничего больше не работало и не устранялось -) как отрезало.
Это не к вопросу о возможностях Намкая Норбу, это к тому как всё-тки интересно устроен человек. Без доверия и веры ничего не работает, видимо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... По факту получается что ты сделал многообещающие заявления, а на любые вопросы обижаешься, объявляешь тему сугубо личной и подозреваешь меня чуть ли не во всех смертных грехах! Неправильно это...


Тогда вопрос на встречу. Чем доказать, что это не результат практики?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Доржик, забей на болтовню Бао. Это элементарный "развод". Поболтать хочет и не более. Да, это еще кажется наз. вампиризмом. Когда просят прекратить болтологию, а чела еще больше распирает. За-бей.Пусть болтает.Если кто желает ему ответить, пусть тратит свое драгоценное время и энергию. У чела нет веры, ну что тут поделаешь! Что бы ему понять тебя, ну минимум, как надо иметь веру в Учителя, Три Драгоценности и иметь силу воли.В проваславии святые Серафим САровский, Никола Чудотворец,Св. Пантелеймон, Сергий Радонежский, Николай Крондштатский и многие др., да та же наша современница Матрона,так же спасали людей людей  молитвами и наставлениями.А люди им верили и в них верили.Наверняка у мусульман и иудеев есть свои святые личности которые так же помогали и помогают людям.Но в первую очередь больным помогае вера в этих людей. Бао, не мути воду. Из-за тебя и подобных тебе будфорум превратился в "желтую прессу", увы.Принимают  или не принимают эти слова твои амбиции и эго, это уж ты сам с ними разберайся.И давайте больше не мусолить эту тему!


Большое человеческое спасибо! Вы ответили на мой вопрос (сообщение № 14), заданный в этой теме

----------


## лесник

> Это элементарный "развод". Поболтать хочет и не более.


Простите, но, мне кажется, Бао ставит действительно важный вопрос. Безусловно, вера в наставника очень важна и может творить чудеса. Но, насколько я понимаю, это касается прежде всего тех случаев, когда верующий - действительно буддист, принявший прибежище, упорно практикующий, искренний и т.д. и т.п. В этом случае исцеление - это "побочный" продукт буддийской практики, основная цель которой - освобождение. Во всех прочих случаях, обращаясь к буддизму как средству от облысения, мигрени и аллергии, мы превращаем буддизм просто в систему оздоровления, релаксации, прочистки организма или же в систему торгового обмена по типу бытового христианства: я тебе свечку, ты мне - удачу в дороге, спасение от алкоголизма и пр. И это не пустая болтовня - вы можете это наблюдать на Западе (то, что Берзин назвал Дхарма-лайт, например) и на Востоке, где в монастырях висят прейскуранты: молитва от того, молитва от сего и цена. 

Кроме того, такие вещи ставят под удар авторитет учителя и учения. Представьте себе, что кто-нибудь, прочитав это обсуждение, решит вылечиться от рака, вырастить себе новый зуб, срастить перелом, положившись на авторитет ННР или другого наставника, и в итоге у него ничего не выйдет. Что тогда? У него есть все основания заявить, что не работают ни фига ваши мантры. 

А если у меня жигули сломались, поможет мне мантра? Может, будет лучше, если каждый будет заниматься своим делом?

----------


## Amrita

Сейчас на ТВЦ идет передача о тибетском медике прошлого века Петре Бадмаеве который лечил в Питери как высший свет  так и простой люд. От рака тоже лечил.Так вот его внук так и сказал, что помогло выздоровить больным вера в него, в доктора и в лекарства которые он выписывал.Думайте сами, решайте сами.

----------


## Bagira

Существует ещё и карма ,с наличием которой приходится считаться....

----------


## Топпер

> Во всех прочих случаях, обращаясь к буддизму как средству от облысения, мигрени и аллергии, мы превращаем буддизм просто в систему оздоровления, релаксации, прочистки организма или же в систему торгового обмена по типу бытового христианства: я тебе свечку, ты мне - удачу в дороге, спасение от алкоголизма и пр. И это не пустая болтовня - вы можете это наблюдать на Западе (то, что Берзин назвал Дхарма-лайт, например) и на Востоке, где в монастырях висят прейскуранты: молитва от того, молитва от сего и цена. 
> 
> Кроме того, такие вещи ставят под удар авторитет учителя и учения. Представьте себе, что кто-нибудь, прочитав это обсуждение, решит вылечиться от рака, вырастить себе новый зуб, срастить перелом, положившись на авторитет ННР или другого наставника, и в итоге у него ничего не выйдет. Что тогда? У него есть все основания заявить, что не работают ни фига ваши мантры. 
> 
> А если у меня жигули сломались, поможет мне мантра? Может, будет лучше, если каждый будет заниматься своим делом?


Совершенно верно.

Наш Аджан, когда его спрашивают на темы медитации, на предмет излечения, обычно говорит, что существуют три вида врачей:
1. Врачи излечивающие тело (хирурги, терапевты и пр.)
2. Врачи излечивающие психику (невропотологи, психиатры, психотерапевты)
3. Врачи излечивающие "дух". Монахи и учители, которые указывают путь излечения от сансары.

И для излечения тела и психики лучше обращаться к соответствующим врачам.

----------


## ullu

> Простите, я не соображаю. А Ринпоче имеет какие-то специальные познания в неврологии? А просто не в курсе...


Безусловно Ринпоче лучше знает в чем настоящая приичина опухоли, чем невролог.
Невролог вообще ничего не знает об этом, и знать не хочет. Поэтому лечит следствие, а не причину.
Или вы всерьез полагаете , что реальность это реальность, а буддизм это про что-то другое?

Кроме того если Ринпоче сказал что надо делать эту практику, то он не догадывается, не предполагает, не где-то слышал, не где-то прочитал, не строит гипотезу, не выражает одно из возможных мнений, а доподлинно и точно знает, что в этом случае нужно делать это, потмоу что проблема связана с этим, этим и этим, а эта практика работает точно вот так, вот так и вот так.
И если Еше Лодой Ринпоче говорит - это приведет к тому -то, то он тоже не догадывается, не предполагает, а точно знает.

----------


## Буль

> Кроме того если Ринпоче сказал что надо делать эту практику, то он не догадывается, не предполагает, не где-то слышал, не где-то прочитал, не строит гипотезу, не выражает одно из возможных мнений, а доподлинно и точно знает, что в этом случае нужно делать это, потмоу что проблема связана с этим, этим и этим, а эта практика работает точно вот так, вот так и вот так.
> И если Еше Лодой Ринпоче говорит - это приведет к тому -то, то он тоже не догадывается, не предполагает, а точно знает.


Из этого следует что Ринпоче гарантирует результат, так?

----------


## ullu

> Простите, но, мне кажется, Бао ставит действительно важный вопрос. Безусловно, вера в наставника очень важна и может творить чудеса. Но, насколько я понимаю, это касается прежде всего тех случаев, когда верующий - действительно буддист, принявший прибежище, упорно практикующий, искренний и т.д. и т.п. В этом случае исцеление - это "побочный" продукт буддийской практики, основная цель которой - освобождение.


Нет, не правильно.
Все кто практикуют Ваджраяну знают, что у саддханы всегда есть "побочный" эффект в виде мирских сиддхи.
Такое свойство у саддахны потому что, приводить к освобождению прежде всего ( немирские сиддхи ) и развивать особые способности для помощи живым существам ( мирские сиддхи ).

И тут Бао значит говорит нам - а кто вам сказал, что мирские сиддхи , которые как сказано в текстах саддханы и комментариях множества учителей к ней обретаются при практике этой саддханы действительно обретаются?...Вон там тетя сказала дяде избавься от греха тоже вот...мало ли кто чего ещё скажет.
Текст саддханы это не мало ли кто ещё чего скажет.

----------


## Топпер

> Безусловно Ринпоче лучше знает в чем настоящая приичина опухоли, чем невролог.
> Невролог вообще ничего не знает об этом, и знать не хочет. Поэтому лечит следствие, а не причину.
> Или вы всерьез полагаете , что реальность это реальность, а буддизм это про что-то другое?


А если к Ринпоче обратиться с поломкой телевизора, он тоже безусловно будет лучше знать, в чем причина неисправности, нежели инженер-электронщик?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Действительно, что вы к человеку пристали? Сказано же: обращался к врачам и до, и после исцеления. И не сразу в ретрит, наплевав на лечение, а когда выяснилось, что медицина бессильна. И помогла Дхарма - вера, устремлённость, йогическое внутреннее делание, связанное с созерцанием идама.

Если ваша картина мира не предполагает чудес, это не значит, что их не бывает. Не только в тибетском буддизме, но и в тхераваде говорится о различных сиддхах, возникающих в результате практики.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.12.2016)

----------


## ullu

> А если к Ринпоче обратиться с поломкой телевизора, он тоже безусловно будет лучше знать, в чем причина неисправности, нежели инженер-электронщик?


То есть надо пойти к неврапатологу за починкой телевизора?

Пример ваш не корректен. Болезнь это неправильное взаимодействие 5ти элементов. Сомневаюсь что невролог или электронщик знаюьт о 5ти элементах и о том как они должны взаимодействовать и что при этом должно происходить с сотоянием ума и энергии что бы тело было здорово.
Однако к Ринпоче это имхо вопрос по специальности, нет?

----------


## Спокойный

К хирургу.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Телевизор не живое существо. Причина поломки телевизора целиком и полностью на материальном уровне. А причина болезни - не всегда. Поскольку любая болезнь - дисбаланс пран в теле, воздействуя на прану, можно изменить течение болезни. Тантрийская садхана - комплексный метод, включающий в себя всё. И в зависимости от благословения учителя, веры и опыта практика может подействовать лучше любого лекарства.

----------


## лесник

> То есть надо пойти к неврапатологу за починкой телевизора?


Есть такая штука, как специализация. Это значит, что с телевизором мы идем к мастерскую, с нервным тиком - к невропатологу, с поломкой машины - в автомастерскую, а за освобождением - к гуру. Один человек не может быть специалистом во всем, и если он такое утверждает - я буду относиться к нему с подозрением. Представьте, если все ломанутся к ринпоче со своими проблемами - с телевизорами, запоями, запорами, аллергией и пр. Зачем отнимать драгоценное время у драгоценного учителя? Пусть у него будет больше времени на передачу дхармы, уважайте чужое время и труд, отнесите свой аппендицит специалисту.

----------


## ullu

К тому же если бы Ринпоче сказал - я не знаю как тебе вылечиться, но ты можешь делать эту практику она будет тебе полезна вообще, то это было бы одно.
А если Ринпоче говорит, делай эту практику она помогает излечиваться от таких заболеваний, то это означает что он знает на 100% , что такая практика помгает излевиваться от таких заболеваний, потому что он не какая-то бабушка , которая сама не знает чего гворит, а человек который несет отвественность за свои слова и не говорит того, чего не знает и в чем не уверен.

----------


## Bagira

Почитание и ВЕРА В ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ уже дают защиту от вредоносных влияний ,в сочетании с методом результат усиливается даже ,если опухоль не рассосалась ,а у человека прошли симптомы заболевания ,то это тоже прекрасный результат, в тибетском буддизме есть"" божества долгой жизни "и прибегать к их защите это нормальное явление  ,а умом многого невозможно понять и помоему Грибоедов изрёк ''горе от ума''...

----------


## Топпер

> То есть надо пойти к неврапатологу за починкой телевизора?


я бы предложил к радиотехнику



> Пример ваш не корректен. Болезнь это неправильное взаимодействие 5ти элементов. Сомневаюсь что невролог или электронщик знаюьт о 5ти элементах и о том как они должны взаимодействовать и что при этом должно происходить с сотоянием ума и энергии что бы тело было здорово.
> Однако к Ринпоче это имхо вопрос по специальности, нет?


Зато радиотехник понимает в работе электронных цепей. И болезнь телевизора - это неправильное взаимодействие тех же пяти элементов.

----------


## ullu

> Есть такая штука, как специализация. Это значит, что с телевизором мы идем к мастерскую, с нервным тиком - к невропатологу, с поломкой машины - в автомастерскую, а за освобождением - к гуру. Один человек не может быть специалистом во всем, и если он такое утверждает - я буду относиться к нему с подозрением.


У саддханы и есть такая специализация ( хоть и вторичная ) - она излечивает болезни вызванные провокациями.
Ну если неврапотолог не умеет лечить то, что умеет лечить практика саддханы, то что же делать, все равно ходить к неврапотологу?



> Представьте, если все ломанутся к ринпоче со своими проблемами - с телевизорами, запоями, запорами, аллергией и пр. Зачем отнимать драгоценное время у драгоценного учителя? Пусть у него будет больше времени на передачу дхармы, уважайте чужое время и труд, отнесите свой аппендицит специалисту.


Это уже другое дело. Если можно вылечить насморк просто погрев в тазике ноги, то нет никакой необходимости ходить к Ринпоче за советом.
Если надо расчитать скорость ветра, то можно использовать формулы, учебники по физике и т.д.
Но если врачи не лечат это, болезнь смертельная, а ты знаешь, что учитель может знать причины болезни и как вылечиться, то почему бы не спросить?

----------


## Kostya i Katya

спасибо вам за обсуждение конечно!?
может быть я чего то недопонимаю, как то не улавливаю конкретики в обсуждении.
Т.е. вера в Ринпоче поможет излечиться, но только в том случае если ты практик или разделяешь взгляд на мировоззрение. В том то и вопрос, если человек никак не принадлежит к нашим взглядам, он принимает их, может быть понимает, но не чувствует и просто принадлежит к материалистам. И несмотря на это мы друзья. 
Решил создать эту тему в связи с приездом ННР. Мне говорили, что Ринпоче излечил нескольких вич- инфицированных. 
Поэтому...- 
Я обещал своему другу или подруге, что помогу  найти того человека, который сможет помочь излечить  недуг(спид).

----------


## ullu

> Зато радиотехник понимает в работе электронных цепей. И болезнь телевизора - это неправильное взаимодействие тех же пяти элементов.


Ну в принципе да, только не телевизора, а ваших, у телевизора то все в порядке, это с вашей точки зрения он неисправен и болен ( не делает то, чего вы от него хотите )  Поэтмоу конечно можно пойти и к учителю, однако ответ - "выброси этот хлам в помойку, все непостоянно " может не устроить :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Телевизор не живое существо. Причина поломки телевизора целиком и полностью на материальном уровне. А причина болезни - не всегда. Поскольку любая болезнь - дисбаланс пран в теле, воздействуя на прану, можно изменить течение болезни.


Хорошо. Возьмём коровок и козочек: с их болезнями тоже лучше к Ринпоче, или всё же к ветеринару?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну в принципе да, только не телевизора, а ваших, у телевизора то все в порядке, это с вашей точки зрения он неисправен и болен ( не делает то, чего вы от него хотите )  Поэтмоу конечно можно пойти и к учителю, однако ответ - "выброси этот хлам в помойку, все непостоянно " может не устроить


Об чём и речь  :Smilie: 
Поэтому хороший учитель, в случае смертельного заболевания должен, в первую очередь нацелить сознание умирающего на следующую жизнь и придать ему мужества и мудрости.
А тело всё равно умрёт рано или поздно. С ним можно и к врачу.

----------


## ullu

> Из этого следует что Ринпоче гарантирует результат, так?


Нет, не следует. Из этого следует,что если учитель говорит - если поедешь туда , то тебе угрожает смертельная опасность, то она действительно угрожает.
А если поедешь сюда то это поможет тебе вылечиться, то это действительно поможет. Но насколько поможет зависит в том числе и от личного усердия и т.д.
Или если учитель говорит - эта практика помогает излечивать такие заболевания. то это означает, что при помощи этой практики действительно можно вылечиться от таких заболеваний, но произойдет ли это зависит от личного усердия и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> А если Ринпоче говорит, делай эту практику она помогает излечиваться от таких заболеваний, то это означает что он знает на 100% , что такая практика помгает излевиваться от таких заболеваний, потому что он не какая-то бабушка , которая сама не знает чего гворит, а человек который несет отвественность за свои слова и не говорит того, чего не знает и в чем не уверен.


А какую, кстати, ответственность он несёт?
Например, если бы он нёс уголовную ответственность, за незаконное целительство, в случае гибели пациента он бы столь же уверенно давал бы советы?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Коровы и козочки не могут практиковать тантрийскую садхану.
ИМХО, спор совершенно беспредметный, нет ни времени, ни желания продолжать.

----------


## Топпер

Напротив, очень предметный. Педмет спора - границы компетенции тех или иных специалистов.
А насчёт козочек и коровок: выше нам было сказано:



> Безусловно Ринпоче лучше знает в чем настоящая приичина опухоли, чем невролог.
> Невролог вообще ничего не знает об этом, и знать не хочет. Поэтому лечит следствие, а не причину.
> Или вы всерьез полагаете , что реальность это реальность, а буддизм это про что-то другое?


Здесь речь именно о лечении пяти элементов. Они точно так же есть и у животных. И о безусловных знаниях истинных причин болезни. Животные, как вы понимаете, ничем от людей в плане потока сознания не отличаются.

----------


## ullu

> Об чём и речь 
> Поэтому хороший учитель, в случае смертельного заболевания должен, в первую очередь нацелить сознание умирающего на следующую жизнь и придать ему мужества и мудрости.
> А тело всё равно умрёт рано или поздно. С ним можно и к врачу.


Поэтому мирские сиддхи и называются мирскими, пракитка прежде всего нацелена на освобождение, а излечение - вторичный результат.
Но если жизни угрожает опасность, то нужно думать о том, что человеческое рождение драгоценно, и не плевать на эту опасность, а приложить усилия к тому, что бы её миниммизировать или избежать, что бы была возможность продолжить практику.
Если врач говорит - да ерунда, это мы вылечим за неделю. То садиться в полугодовой ретрит конечно не имеет смысла.
Но если врач говорит - ни чем не могу помочь, то нужно делать специальную практику, если знаешь, что она может помочь,и не махать рукой на это. А если учесть что любая из этих практик всегда прежде всего практика Дхармы непосредственно, то вообще непонятно заче мотказываться от этого. 
Не надо палку перегибать просто ни в ту ни в другую сторону, имхо.

Ну и если знаешь, что при помощи практики можешь вылечить себя в пол пинка, то зачем вообще вставать с подушки и куда-то идти? Вылечил и продолжай сессию, чего отвлекаться на хождение по врачам то?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хорошо. Возьмём коровок и козочек: с их болезнями тоже лучше к Ринпоче, или всё же к ветеринару?


Лучше больному(или тот кто за коровок беспокоится) выбрать то, что он считает будет более эффективным. А к Учителю он выберет или к медику(ветеринару), это ни вас ни меня и никого другого кроме этого больного не касается. И выявлять здесь какие-то однозначности полнейшая глупость.

----------


## Kostya i Katya

честоно говоря я немного в замешательстве!!!??
решил задать вопрос на будфоруме, надеялся, что совет дельный или конкретый ответ даст кто. А получилось- дискуссия.... ????

----------


## ullu

> А какую, кстати, ответственность он несёт?
> Например, если бы он нёс уголовную ответственность, за незаконное целительство, в случае гибели пациента он бы столь же уверенно давал бы советы?


Бодхичитта круче , чем уголовная ответственность.

----------


## Топпер

> Лучше больному(или тот кто за коровок беспокоится) выбрать то, что он считает будет более эффективным. А к Учителю он выберет или к медику(ветеринару), это ни вас ни меня и никого другого кроме этого больного не касается. И выявлять здесь какие-то однозначности полнейшая глупость.


Вы хоть "ИМХО" ставить не забывайте. :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> честоно говоря я немного в замешательстве!!!??
> решил задать вопрос на будфоруме, надеялся, что совет дельный или конкретый ответ даст кто. А получилось- дискуссия.... ????


Извините пожалуйста. Хотелось развеять излишний скептицизм .
Я прекращаю лично.

----------


## Топпер

> Бодхичитта круче , чем уголовная ответственность.


Потому я и предлагаю начать выяснение с менее крутых вещей. Чего нам сразу на бодхичиту замахиваться  :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

> А тело всё равно умрёт рано или поздно. С ним можно и к врачу.


Ага пусть даже к хреновому  :Confused:  так, из принципа :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Хорошо. Возьмём коровок и козочек: с их болезнями тоже лучше к Ринпоче, или всё же к ветеринару?


Смертельная болезнь и козочки с коровками всё таки не одно и то же,не находите?

одним словом сытый голодного не разумеет :Confused:

----------


## Спокойный

> Мне говорили, что Ринпоче излечил нескольких вич- инфицированных.


Кто говорил? Как излечил? 

И ко всем вопрос, что, такие истории на самом деле циркулируют? От кого же они исходят?

----------


## Топпер

> Ага пусть даже к хреновому  так, из принципа


А вот кто здесь "хреновее" лечит, здесь сейчас и пытаются выяснить.



> Смертельная болезнь и козочки с коровками всё таки не одно и то же,не находите?


Т.е. вы считаете, что природа животных и человека принципиально разная?

----------


## ullu

> честоно говоря я немного в замешательстве!!!??
> решил задать вопрос на будфоруме, надеялся, что совет дельный или конкретый ответ даст кто. А получилось- дискуссия.... ????


Посмотрите в персональные сообщения.

----------


## Буль

> Нет, не следует. Из этого следует,что если учитель говорит - если поедешь туда , то тебе угрожает смертельная опасность, то она действительно угрожает.
> А если поедешь сюда то это поможет тебе вылечиться, то это действительно поможет. Но насколько поможет зависит в том числе и от личного усердия и т.д.


А почему его всеведение настолько избирательно? Причины болезни он знает, где угрожает смертельная опасность - он знает, как нужно вылечить - он знает, а вылечится человек или нет - он не знает?

----------


## Оскольд

Топпер, а почему бы людям, на которых *официальная медицина поставила крест*, не попробовать нетрадиционный метод от *авторитетного специалиста*(как не крути, а тантрическая медицина - тоже медицина*), не пренебрегая при этом медициной традиционной(россейской)*?
Что лично Вы видите в этом плохого?
Или Вас как тхеравадина задевает ваджраянское "мракобесие"? Есть ли у Вас 100%-ая уверенность в том, что эти методы не помогут?

----------


## Топпер

> А почему его всеведение настолько избирательно? Причины болезни он знает, где угрожает смертельная опасность - он знает, как нужно вылечить - он знает, а вылечится человек или нет - он не знает?


Главное, что бы не получилось так, как у Соловьёва в его бесспертном произведении:



> И закипела дружная работа! Будущее, всегда одетое для нас в покровы непроницаемой тайны, - здесь, на мосту, представало взгляду совсем обнаженным; не было такого уголка в его самых сокровенных глубинах, куда бы не проникали пытливые взоры отважных гадальщиков. Судьба, которую мы называем могучей, неотвратимой, непреодолимой, - здесь, на мосту, имела самый жалкий вид и ежедневно подвергалась неслыханным истязаниям; справедливо будет сказать, что здесь она была не полновластной царицей, а несчастной жертвой в руках жестоких допрашивателей, во главе с костлявым стариком - обладателем черепа.
> 
> - Буду ли я счастлива в своем новом браке? - трепетно спрашивала какая-нибудь почтенных лет вдова и замирала в ожидании ответа.
> 
> - Да, будешь счастлива, если на рассвете не влетит в твое окно черный орел, - гласил ответ гадальщика. - Остерегайся также посуды, оскверненной мышами, никогда не пей и не ешь из нее.
> 
> И вдова удалялась, полная смутного страха перед черным орлом, тягостно поразившим ее воображение, и вовсе не думая о каких-то презренных мышах; между тем в нихто именно и крылась угроза ее семейному благополучию, что с готовностью растолковал бы ей гадальщик, если бы она пришла к нему с жалобами на неправильность его предсказаний.
> 
> - Один самаркандец предлагает мне восемнадцать кип шерсти. Будет ли выгодной для меня эта сделка? - спрашивал купец.
> ...

----------


## GROM

И чего спорить,вот когда прижмёт кого либо из скептиков,(не дай карма конечно)там уже будет совсем другой взгляд на медицину белохалатную

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а почему бы людям, на которых *официальная медицина поставила крест*, не попробовать нетрадиционный метод от *авторитетного специалиста*(как не крути, а тантрическая медицина - тоже медицина*), не пренебрегая при этом медициной традиционной(россейской)*?
> Что лично Вы видите в этом плохого?
> Или Вас как тхеравадина задевает ваджраянское "мракобесие"? Есть ли у Вас 100%-ая уверенность в том, что эти методы не помогут?


Меня абсолютно не задевает тибетская медицина. Тем более, что она порой даёт очень хороший результат.
И даже более того, когда буддизм (в любом виде) и медицина работают в комплексе - это замечательно, ибо когда одновременно лечат и тело и разум, эффект имхо должен быть большим.

Просто когда обещают чудеса для безнадёжно больных, а чудеса потом не срабатывают (а так бывает не редко), это не всегда есть гуд.
Может человеку лучше к смерти приготовиться правильно, нежели питать пустые надежды?
Что, по вашему лучше?

Может я и не в курсе чего, но я не знаю *ни одного реального случая исцеления от СПИДа*, ни при помощи Буддизма, ни при помощи Христианства.
(реального - это значит документально подтверждённого, а не навеянного слухами). Если знаете - поделитесь.

А пока я таковых случаев не знаю, я лучше посоветую человеку лишний раз сходить на профилактические меры в больницу и больше беречься. При правильном соблюдении предписаний, вич инфецированные живут относительно долго. По крайней мере не три года, а лет восемь - десять.

----------


## Оскольд

Большое спасибо, Топпер, за отрывок из моей любимой книги про Ходжу Насреддина, которую я перечитывал не единожды.
А теперь позвольте Вам как тхеравадину немного о Тхераваде из ответа Ассаджи о паритта суттах:



> Да, Паритта сутты - канонические. В то же время в качестве паритт используют и неканонические тексты.
> 
> Вот здесь можно прочитать о декламации: http://dhamma.ru/paali/chanting.htm
> 
> Пара цитат:
> 
> В разделе палийской Трипитаки, озаглавленном «Винайя» («Книга дисциплины»), есть рассказ о следующем случае  некий монах был укушен змеей и умер. Тогда Будда, как сообщает предание, сказал:
> 
> «Я позволяю вам, о монахи, использовать обереги (паритта) для вашей защиты и охраны, чтобы ваша любовь пролилась на четыре царственные породы змеи Итак, о монахи, вам следует говорить так:
> ...


http://www.dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=453.0

----------


## Топпер

> Большое спасибо, Топпер, за отрывок из моей любимой книги про Ходжу Насреддина, которую я перечитывал не единожды.
> А теперь позвольте Вам как тхеравадину немного о Тхераваде из ответа Ассаджи о паритта суттах:


Благодарю за цитату. Сам бывал приглашаем в дома мирян и проделывал подобные ритуалы.  :Smilie: 
Но эти ритуалы ни коим образом не заменяют врача, так же, как не заменяет ритуал хорошую охранную систему или крепкий замок.
И любые паритты и любые мангалы работают только тогда, когда человек и так живёт праведной жизнью и накапливает благую камму. А вот когда практику или обереги или мантры начинают использовать в магическом плане, типа благих вибраций, и т.п. - вот тогда вера и превращается в Дхамму-лайт, типа курсов йоги в фитнес центре.

----------


## Оскольд

> Может человеку лучше к смерти приготовиться правильно, нежели питать пустые надежды?
> Что, по вашему лучше?


Ув. Топпер, меня как человека болеющего пять лет, причем последнии полтора особенно сильно, заболеванием которое може приводить в том числе и к смерти, очень интересует как бы Вы советовали готовиться к смерти? Замечу только, что ничто не мешает и к смерти готовиться и попробовать ваджраянские методы  одновременно... Я не понимаю зачем здесь ставить вопрос в форме "или или"?



> А пока я таковых случаев не знаю, я лучше посоветую человеку лишний раз сходить на профилактические меры в больницу и больше беречься. При правильном соблюдении предписаний, вич инфецированные живут относительно долго.


А почему Вы считаете, что нельзя совместить профилактические меры и садхану? Повторю вопрос еще раз: что в этом плохого? И зачем "или или" помоему это здесь ни к чему и никто такого не советовал. Наоборот, сам ННР, советует *пользоваться всеми доступными официальными способами лечения* при этом не забывая о садхане.

----------


## Оскольд

> Но эти ритуалы ни коим образом не заменяют врача


Вот и я о том же, не надо "или или", надо и к официальной медицине прибегать и иные средства, из *авторитетных источников*  пробовать.

----------


## Оскольд

> вот тогда вера и превращается в Дхамму-лайт, типа курсов йоги в фитнес центре.


В дхамму-лайт можно превратить что угодно, но я думаю что конкретно ННР этим не занимается, а во вторых тут опять сказывается разница школ! Дело в том, что насколько я успел понять в ТБ болезни рассматриваются не как нечто мирское и не имеющее отношение к Дхарме, а как препятствия на Пути т.е. в свете Дхармы, без отрыва от нее, отсюда и придание медицине сакрального значения.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> честоно говоря я немного в замешательстве!!!??
> решил задать вопрос на будфоруме, надеялся, что совет дельный или конкретый ответ даст кто. А получилось- дискуссия.... ????


Конкретный совет: берите своих друзей и тащите их сюда
Уверен, что с такой проблемой есть возможность попасть непосредственно к Ринпоче и получить ответ и помощь.

----------


## Топпер

> Ув. Топпер, меня как человека болеющего пять лет, причем последнии полтора особенно сильно, заболеванием которое може приводить в том числе и к смерти, очень интересует как бы Вы советовали готовиться к смерти? Замечу только, что ничто не мешает и к смерти готовиться и попробовать ваджраянские методы  одновременно... Я не понимаю зачем здесь ставить вопрос в форме "или или"?


Это следует из человеческой психологии. Человек, который надеется жить, очень с трудом готовится к смерти.



> А почему Вы считаете, что нельзя совместить профилактические меры и садхану? Повторю вопрос еще раз: что в этом плохого? И зачем "или или" помоему это здесь ни к чему и никто такого не советовал. Наоборот, сам ННР, советует *пользоваться всеми доступными официальными способами лечения* при этом не забывая о садхане.


Если можно совместить - то пожалуйсто. Я только за.
Просто когда говорят, что врачи ничего не понимают и обращаться надо только к драгоценным, которые вообще медицинского образования не имеют - это перебор.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Конкретный совет: берите своих друзей и тащите их сюда


Намкай Норбу занимается целительством среди людей незнающих Дхармы? Вы поосторожнее с такой рекламой, а то в следующий ретрит к Ринпоче выстроится многокилометровая очередь.

----------


## Оскольд

> Просто когда говорят, что врачи ничего не понимают и обращаться надо только к драгоценным, которые вообще медицинского образования не имеют - это перебор.


Возможно такой перебор можно найти в речах ullu,но давайте будем к ней снисходительны и терпеливы, тем более, что ни в речах ННР ни в речах других участников темы я такого перебора не заметил, а одна крайность не лучше другой.

----------


## Топпер

Собственно говоря, с того перебора я и начал  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Намкай Норбу занимается целительством среди людей незнающих Дхармы? Вы поосторожнее с такой рекламой, а то в следующий ретрит к Ринпоче выстроится многокилометровая очередь.


Людей на ретрит так-то позвали, а не на целительство.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Людей на ретрит так-то позвали, а не на целительство.


Позвали на ретрит, а поедут как на целительство.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Намкай Норбу занимается целительством среди людей незнающих Дхармы? Вы поосторожнее с такой рекламой, а то в следующий ретрит к Ринпоче выстроится многокилометровая очередь.


Вы моё сообщение поняли именно так? ОК, объясню, что хотел сказать: ни реклама, ни участие в ретрите тут ни при чем. Человек задал вопрос об определенных способностях ННР. Есть возможность задать тот же вопрос непосредственно Ринпоче. ИМХО, для задавшего вопрос это прямой путь к получению адекватного ответа. На форуме, в виду развернувшейся битвы, он ответа на вопрос не получил. 
Вот и всё.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А вот когда практику или обереги или мантры начинают использовать в магическом плане


А в каком ещё плане использовать мантры и другие чисто магические практики?  :EEK!:  Вы ритуалы типа для красоты проводите? Или ради прикола над мирянами, привязанными к ритуалам?  :Cool:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Позвали на ретрит, а поедут как на целительство.


Ну это вы уже придумали сами. Никто такого не заявлял.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ну это вы уже придумали сами. Никто такого не заявлял.


Ну а вы поставте себя на место этих людей. 




> Вы моё сообщение поняли именно так? ОК, объясню, что хотел сказать: ни реклама, ни участие в ретрите тут ни при чем. Человек задал вопрос об определенных способностях ННР. Есть возможность задать тот же вопрос непосредственно Ринпоче. ИМХО, для задавшего вопрос это прямой путь к получению адекватного ответа. На форуме, в виду развернувшейся битвы, он ответа на вопрос не получил.


Простите, но человек задал вопрос не из простого любопытства, а из-за имеющихся проблем со здоровьем у его друзей. А как вы это себе всё представляете? Получают эти люди возможность задать вопрос Ринпоче, и говорят: "мол, сами то мы не буддисты, но вот спидом болеем, слышали про ваши чудотворные сиддхи, можите нас вылечить?" Так что ли?

Насколько я понял, Намкая Норбу может посоветовать какие-то определённые исцеляющие методики *практикующему буддисту*, то есть не верой в Ринпоче можно исцелиться, а верой в Дхарму и серьёзной самостоятельной практикой.

----------


## sidhi

> Т.е. вы считаете, что природа животных и человека принципиально разная?


Проблемы людей разные одному суп жидкий другому жемчуг мелкий.
А в" лайт" можно обратить и Дхарму и медицину...было бы неведение :Confused:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну а вы поставте себя на место этих людей.


Топик и создался для выяснения что к чему. Взяли бы да объяснили что да как, если знаете. Да даже и за исцелением, сходят да узнают. Может Ринпоче практику даст(и не обязательно уже буддистам-практикующим), а может сам выполнит практику для помощи какую.Может больной человек будущий великий практик Дзогчен, вам то откуда это знать?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Простите, но человек задал вопрос не из простого любопытства, а из-за имеющихся проблем со здоровьем у его друзей. А как вы это себе всё представляете? Получают эти люди возможность задать вопрос Ринпоче, и говорят: "мол, сами то мы не буддисты, но вот спидом болеем, слышали про ваши чудотворные сиддхи, можите нас вылечить?" Так что ли?


Да хотя бы и так. В чем криминал? Лучше ННР вопрос, касающийся непосредственно его способностей задать, чем группе теоретиков. Тем более исходный вопрос был: 


> Я слышал что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче может помочь избавиться от Вич!


Ни о каких сиддхи, целительстве и пр. речь не шла. Был вопрос о способностях ННР. В сентябре Ринпоче в Москве. То, что вопрос был задан не из простого любопытства, понятно и без Вашего назидательного тона. Так вот у людей есть возможность задать вопрос самому Ринпоче.
Доступно излагаю? Или Вы и сейчас найдете возможность насладиться глубиной собственного интеллекта, влекомый единым порывом?

----------


## Иван Ран

Сергей Муай, закусывать надо.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Сергей Муай, закусывать надо.


Спасибо. И Вам не хворать.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Взяли бы да объяснили что да как, если знаете.


Я своё мнение высказал уже. 




> Может Ринпоче практику даст(и не обязательно уже буддистам-практикующим), а может сам выполнит практику для помощи какую. Может больной человек будущий великий практик Дзогчен, вам то откуда это знать?


Если бы, да кобы - это отличный аргумент в пользу того, чтобы ехать на ретрит.

зы:  *Kostya i Katya*, вы всё-таки посетите ретрит со своими друзьями, отпишитесь потом, что вам Ринпоче сказал.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Добавлю только, что хоть и диагноз был страшный, но все же я благодарен судьбе. Тот этап стал для меня прорывом. Прорывом в становлении как человека, как практика и т.п.
> Я очень изменился тогда, говорят в очень хорошую сторону.
> Что то должно было меня подстегнуть, дать фору для продвижения на Пути.
> То того момента я был большим теоретиком, пусть с хорошими и глубокими знаниями, но все же теоретиком. Потом же я стал чуточку больше практиком, реальным. Хотя об этом не говорят, поэтому я опять же не хочу много об этом говорить.
> 
> Вобщем это такой большой пинок под зад, благодаря которому я сильно продвинулся и думаю это вобщем не так уж и плохо.


За обсуждением темы, нужно ли обращаться к Учителю за исцелением или идти ли в поликлинику к неврологу,  ускользает очень важный аспект, что обращение к Учителю за исцелением может стать серьезным толчком к Практике. 
Все мы, к сожалению, люди ленивые (есть конечно исключения из правила), но как правило -  пока гром не грянет.... Таким громом может стать тяжелое заболевание. Можно, конечно, сложить руки и смиренно готовиться к смерти, выслушав врача онколога (невролога, кардиолога и т.п.), что медицина бессильна .  Но есть и другой путь. Помните главу из книги  "Львы Будды":



> Кучипа,"человек с опухолью на шее", был из Кари, из низкой касты, и работал в поле, чтобы прокормиться. Однажды пpошлая карма привела к тому, что у него на шее выросла опухоль. Она все увеличивалась и была очень болезненной. Несчастный ушел туда, где никто не мог его видеть. Однажды через это место проходил Нагарджуна. Кучипа поклонился ему и сказал: "О благородный, как хорошо, что Вы здесь. Я страдаю от своей кармы, и с трудом переношу боль. Умоляю, научите меня, как освободиться от этого".
>        "Есть метод освобождения, - ответил Нагарджуна. - Ты будешь практиковать? Если да, ты освободишься от боли с помощью метода перехода к высшей радости".
>       "Я буду практиковать изо всех сил", - ответил Кучипа. Нагарджуна дал ему посвящение Гухьясамаджи и наставления по стадиям pазвития и завершения. Он показал, как использовать боль, говоря: "Медитируй на то, как раздувается твоя опухоль. Это - стадия pазвития".
>       Кучипа медитировал, как сказал мастер, и опухоль еще увеличилась и очень болела. "Тебе хоpошо?" - спросил Нагарджуна. "Мне очень больно", - отвечал Кучипа.
>       Нагарджуна сказал: "В стадии завеpшения медитируй, что все вещи в мире находятся внутри твоей опухоли".
>       Кучипа медитировал так некоторое время, и опухоль исчезла. Он был на седьмом небе от счастья. Опять Нагарджуна спросил: "Тебе хоpошо?" "Я счастлив", - ответил Кучипа, и тогда учитель сказал ему:
> 
>       Боль и наслаждение проистекают из существующего и
>       несуществующего.
> ...

----------


## Топпер

> А в каком ещё плане использовать мантры и другие чисто магические практики?  Вы ритуалы типа для красоты проводите? Или ради прикола над мирянами, привязанными к ритуалам?


А вы думаете мы их шаманства ради проводим?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ссылку на Элиаде я уже давал.  :Smilie: 
А вы думаете, других буддистов на свете нет? С другими взглядами на смысл ритуалов?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если бы, да кобы - это отличный аргумент в пользу того, чтобы ехать на ретрит.


 Отличным аргументом поездки на ретрит может стать убийство великого Учителя, но в итоге стать его лучшим учеником. Ни вам ни мне не дано знать как и что сложиться. И повторюсь делать однозначные выводы это глупость.

----------


## Топпер

> Ссылку на Элиаде я уже давал. 
> А вы думаете, других буддистов на свете нет? С другими взглядами на смысл ритуалов?


При чём здесь другие буддисты, если вы про нашу вихару спрашивали?

А с Элиаде можно до того дойти, что и преосуществление хлеба и вина в шаманство записать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> честоно говоря я немного в замешательстве!!!??
> решил задать вопрос на будфоруме, надеялся, что совет дельный или конкретый ответ даст кто. А получилось- дискуссия.... ????


Так этож форум, он создан для дискуссий. Можно обратиться непосредственно к Дзогчен, Каталог сайтов - там вся необходимая контактная информация. А можно и из дискуссии кое что подчерпнуть  :Smilie:  Да и прямых советов уже не мало.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> При чём здесь другие буддисты, если вы про нашу вихару спрашивали?


Другие буддисты здесь при том, что вы рассуждаете об исцелении Дорже с позиций "нашей вихары". С уставом своей вихары в чужую гомпу не ходят.  :Smilie:  




> А с Элиаде можно до того дойти, что и преосуществление хлеба и вина в шаманство записать.


Почему бы нет? Но пресуществление хлеба и вина в ортодоксальной церковной трактовке - даже б*о*льшая мистика, чем шаманство.

Не знаю, как в тхераваде, но в тибетском буддизме вполне нормальным и естественым считается побочный целительный эффект буддийских практик. В жизнеописаниях есть немало описаний чудесных исцелений. У Гелонгмы Палмо прошла проказа, отросли руки и ступни - согласитесь, это круче, чем исчезнувшая опухоль.
Целая книга недавно вышла на эту тему: Абсолютное исцеление. Духовное целительство в тибетском буддизме

В ходе практики мы очищаем свою карму, а вместе с ней и подлинные причины болезней. Кроме того, некоторые заболевания вызваны нападением враждебных существ определённого класса, и есть специальные практики, направленные на преодоление подобных вредных влияний. Это не значит, что каждого ламу мы рассматриваем одновременно как квалифицированного врача и гарантируем автоматическое излечение всем страждущим. Всё зависит от конкретного случая - от кармы человека, его веры и устремлённости, его усердия. Лечит-то не лама, а переданная им практика.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Отличным аргументом поездки на ретрит может стать убийство великого Учителя, но в итоге стать его лучшим учеником. Ни вам ни мне не дано знать как и что сложиться. И повторюсь делать однозначные выводы это глупость.


Не делаете таких однозначных выводов. Что касается ретрита, то я же сказал, что пусть едут, это моё мнение, всё равно ничего особо не теряют, но вопрос был про возможности Ринпоче, а не про то, что любая встреча с Дхармой, положительно скажется на карме.

----------


## Маша_ла

Про медиков, я говорила про Минздрав в принципе, про фармацевтическую промышленность, а не про врачей, медсестер и хирургов, которые честно делают свое дело. Им честь и хвала.
Просто, в свое время изучала фарм. индустрию. Так вот, по их же данным, больше людей умирает от побочных эффектов лекарств, чем от самих болезней. Т.к. назначают лекраства, побочки которых тяжело действуют на организм, который и так уже болен.
Фарм. индустрия - это огромная отрасль. Если люди не будут болеть, то кто будет употреблять всю эту химию?

Опять же, к героическим врачам, хирургам, медсестрам и нянечка это отношения не имеет, разумеется.
Я сама знаю многих врачей, которыми искренне восхищаюсь. Я после школы работала в хирургическом, санитаркой, в 31 гкб. Там такие хирурги. Что просто у них золотые руки.
Врачам не выгодно, чтобы люди болели. Врачи борятся за каждого человека, это понятно. 
Это отдельный вопрос. 

Но фарм. индустрия,  реклама лекарств по тв, вообще, сама концепция, что излечить можно только при помощи химии, сам подход не вполне корректен, мне кажется. Т.е., необходимо участие врача-хирурга, врача-анестезиолога, травматолога, кардиолога и т.д. Но при легких болезнях, вполне можно излечиться без химических препаратов. Имхо.

----------


## Топпер

> Другие буддисты здесь при том, что вы рассуждаете об исцелении Дорже с позиций "нашей вихары". С уставом своей вихары в чужую гомпу не ходят.


я с позиций здравого смысла рассуждаю.



> Это не значит, что каждого ламу мы рассматриваем одновременно как квалифицированного врача и гарантируем автоматическое излечение всем страждущим. Всё зависит от конкретного случая - от кармы человека, его веры и устремлённости, его усердия. Лечит-то не лама, а переданная им практика.


я не против ваших практик. Выше я писал, что тибетская медицина - неплохая отрасль.
Но здесь речь о другом: о излечении при помомщи практики. Если вы мне сможете представить хоть одного излеченного от СПИДа при помощи практик передоваемых ННР, излечение которого вы сможете подтвердить документально, я сразу же сменю точку зрения.

Если же не можете, то ваши аргументы опять не попадают в цель.

----------


## Ондрий

Читаю я тред и тихо фигею - однакож какие у нас на БФ прикольные буддисты живут ))



> Я смоневаюсь не в величии Дхармы, а в её способности влиять на опухоли. На мой взгляд величие Дхармы состоит совсем в другом.


Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но Вам случайно не попадался в руки один весьма интересный текст - 'Сутра заслуг и добродетелей обетов Татхагаты Учителя Врачевания Царя Вайдурьевого Света'? Почитайте, очень занимательная сутра.  :Wink: 
----
Насчет ремонта телевизоров. Хочу напомнить маловерам, что Будда до ухода из дома практиковался в 5ти мирских науках. Он мог лучше всех дратся-воевать, сочинять стихи, лечить, и т.д. Вопрос - нафига??? 
Ну небыло тогда телевизоров. Были бы - умел. 

Кроме того, теже 5 наук практиковали в монастырях Индии все, включая великих пандит.

----------


## Ондрий

> я с позиций здравого смысла рассуждаю.


А я то думал, что монаху нужно рассуждать с позиции буддиста-тхеравадина.......

----------


## Оскольд

Здравый смысл вещь хорошая, но вот абсолютизировать ее...

С позиций среднестатистического здравого смысла  ценность любой религии можно свести на нет...по крайней обосновать с точки зрения здравого смысла ту же медитативную(или молитвенную) практику можно только сведя ее к банальному психотрененгу, что часто мы и наблюдаем...

Немного юмора:
Однажды владыка Антоний Сурожский рассказывал такую историю: сразу после переезда в Лондон в его каморке завелось много мышей, но убивать он их не желал и искал способа отвадить их по мирному, и вот однажды ночью, просматривая какой то требник, он обнаружил "заклинательную молитву" написанную каким то святым об "усмерении животных", в молитвенном прошении занимающем аж два листа, правда, перечислялись совсем не мыши, а тигры, львы, слоны и т.д., вобщем та живность, которая могла повредить пустынникам древности, владыка подумал "а почему бы не попробовать", но тут же осознал, что совершенно не верит в силу подобного заклинания. 
Тогда он встал и обратился к тому святому, который был автором этого заклинания, с примерно такими словами: "отче ...(имя не помню) , я совершенно не верю, что это может помочь, но ты, когда писал эту молитву, верил в то, что она будет способна усмирять всякого зверя и я в этом полагаюсь на твою веру",в этот момент владыка заметил мышь которая вышла на середину комнаты, он сказал ей:"слушай и передай другим" она как бы поняв замерла на месте, и сидела пока владыка не дочитал до конца, а после ушла, на следующий день все мыши в доме куда то исчезли...(пересказ со слов владыки из второй части фильма "Апостол любви")

----------


## Топпер

> Насчет ремонта телевизоров. Хочу напомнить маловерам, что Будда до ухода из дома практиковался в 5ти мирских науках. Он мог лучше всех дратся-воевать, сочинять стихи, лечить, и т.д. Вопрос - нафига??? 
> Ну небыло тогда телевизоров. Были бы - умел. 
> 
> Кроме того, теже 5 наук практиковали в монастырях Индии все, включая великих пандит.


Вопрос, вообще говоря, был о ННР. Насчёт мирских наук и починки телевизоров, думаю, выяснить очень просто: Сможет или не сможет.



> А я то думал, что монаху нужно рассуждать с позиции буддиста-тхеравадина.......


а позиция Тхеравады весьма здрава  :Smilie: 



> Здравый смысл вещь хорошая, но вот абсолютизировать ее...
> 
> С позиций среднестатистического здравого смысла  ценность любой религии можно свести на нет...по крайней обосновать с точки зрения здравого смысла ту же медитативную(или молитвенную) практику можно только сведя ее к банальному психотрененгу, что часто мы и наблюдаем...


Можно. И действенность молитв, действительно никто не сможет доказать.
Оперирование недоказанным умозаключением приводит лишь к неверным выводам.

----------


## Оскольд

Дорогой Топпер, я не буду с Вами спорить, потому что нехочу :Smilie: , я лишь хотел сказать, в качестве заметки на полях и не более того, что идол "здравого смысла" способен высушить всякую религию. Мне кажется тот прием, который использую тхеравадинские миссионеры нацеленные на прагматичный запад, в конце концов обернется против самой же тхеравады, превратит ее в некую утилитарную систему аутотрененга. Это будет очень современно и очень популярно, но имхо, мертво и безжизненно и не только потому, что неотесанным массам потребны ритуалы и чудеса, но и главным образом потому, что Реальность как она есть, по моему глубокому убеждению, принципиально не сводима к псевдозаконам логики и мертвящего "здравого смысла".

----------


## Оскольд

А еще, ув. Топпер, в качестве эксперемента, который мне очень не хотелось бы превращать в публичный, поскольку ни к чему, чисто для себя: возьмите Палийский Канон,только те сутты древность и аутентичность которых не подлежит сомнению, и попробуйте выкинуть оттуда все, что не влазит в прокрустово ложе современного здравого смысла, и почитайте что останется и подумайте :Wink: 




> И действенность молитв, действительно никто не сможет доказать.


И слава Богу, что так :Smilie:  и не надо, это совершенно ни к чему...

----------


## Naldjorpa

> а позиция Тхеравады весьма здрава


Только увы, позиция Тхеравады в ваших рассуждениях проскальзывает весьма редко, зато полно обычного дуалистического "здравого смысла", не имеющего никакого отношения к буддийскому мировозрению, а отражающему мировзрение обычного среднестатистического Россиянина. Ибо буддийский "здравый смысл" строится совсем на ином, на понимании иллюзорности воспринимаемых явлений и ошибочном понимании реальности изза двойственного состояния ума!

----------


## Буль

> Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но Вам случайно не попадался в руки один весьма интересный текст - 'Сутра заслуг и добродетелей обетов Татхагаты Учителя Врачевания Царя Вайдурьевого Света'? Почитайте, очень занимательная сутра.


Нет, не попадался. Спасибо за совет, обязательно попытаюсь найти этот текст. Или, может быть, Вы или кто-то другой из форумчан подскажете где его можно взять?

----------


## Топпер

> Только увы, позиция Тхеравады в ваших рассуждениях проскальзывает весьма редко, зато полно обычного дуалистического "здравого смысла", не имеющего никакого отношения к буддийскому мировозрению, а отражающему мировзрение обычного среднестатистического Россиянина. Ибо буддийский "здравый смысл" строится совсем на ином, на понимании иллюзорности воспринимаемых явлений и ошибочном понимании реальности изза двойственного состояния ума!


Заметил интересную особенность у представителей тибетского буддизма: как только аргументы заканчиваются (а заканчиваются они практически во всех дискуссиях весьма быстро) начинается переход на мою личность.  :Frown: 
Naldjorpa, я так понимаю, что вы специалист по позиции Тхеравады и по моему внутреннему миру?  Если нет то, пожалуйста, впредь воздержитесь от подобных пассажей.

Кстати,  попробуйте рассмотреть с буддийской позиции, почему вы *хотите верить* в чудеса? Попробуйте проследить возникновение этого желания. Из чего оно вырастает? Это и будет буддийский подход.

----------


## Топпер

> А еще, ув. Топпер, в качестве эксперемента, который мне очень не хотелось бы превращать в публичный, поскольку ни к чему, чисто для себя: возьмите Палийский Канон,только те сутты древность и аутентичность которых не подлежит сомнению, и попробуйте выкинуть оттуда все, что не влазит в прокрустово ложе современного здравого смысла, и почитайте что останется и подумайте


У меня нет права выбрасывать, что-либо или вставлять в Канон.



> я лишь хотел сказать, в качестве заметки на полях и не более того, что идол "здравого смысла" способен высушить всякую религию. Мне кажется тот прием, который использую тхеравадинские миссионеры нацеленные на прагматичный запад, в конце концов обернется против самой же тхеравады, превратит ее в некую утилитарную систему аутотрененга. Это будет очень современно и очень популярно, но имхо, мертво и безжизненно и не только потому, что неотесанным массам потребны ритуалы и чудеса, но и главным образом потому, что Реальность как она есть, по моему глубокому убеждению, принципиально не сводима к псевдозаконам логики и мертвящего "здравого смысла".


А вы думаете, что она сводима к экзальтации и вере в чудеса? 
Видите ли, в Буддизме вообще и в тибетском, в частности, большой упор делается на правильное умозаключение. Давайте просто применим его к нашей ситуации. Есть варианты: человек больной СПИДом
1. вылечился благодаря буддийской (христианской, кришнаитской, мусульмаской и любой иной практике)
2.  Не вылечился.

Если есть примеры излечившихся - я прошу их привести. Пока таковых примеров нет, я исхожу из того, что никто не вылечился.
Поэтому я рассматриваю второй вариант, и здесь возможны три подпункта. Человек не вылечился потому, что:
а)Практика обещающая выздоровление в принципе не способна излечить.
б)Потоу, что ННР (а речь изначально шла о нём) не способен вылечить человека.
в)Потому, что больной не способен правильно применять описанную практику.

Пока все три варианта имеют равнозначное право на существование. Что бы свести всё к неумению пациента выполнять практику, необходимо привести примеры больных выздоровевших благодаря практике и доказать одназначное соответствие метода и результата.

Пока подобное доказательство не приведено, все рассказы о чудесных исцелениях можно отнести к категории неправильного умозаключения.

----------


## Оскольд

> А вы думаете, что она сводима к экзальтации и вере в чудеса?


Слава Богу, это далеко не единственная альтернатива доморощенному "здравому смыслу", есть еще к примеру "видение реальности как она есть" и пока мы с Вами не достигли такого видения *одинаково бессмысленно*(а может быть и вредно) сводить сие и к некой экзальтации и к бытовому(мирскому) здравому смыслу. Согласны? 

Насчет примеров исцеления.

Во первых, я нигде не утверждал, что тантрические методы способны вылечить от ВИЧ, я лишь говорил о том, что ежели официальная медицина *поставила на человеке крест,* то разумно пробовать иные средства, в том числе и тантрические(если к тому есть предрасположенность), *не пренебрегая* при этом теми профилактическими и иными доступными процедурами доступными в официальной медицине. С чем Вы здесь не согласны и о чем хотите спорить я до сих пор не понимаю???

По крайне мере отговоривать человека от подобной попытки, не имея 100% уверенности в том, что эти методы не помогут, как делаете это Вы, я считаю не только неуместным, но и, возможно, вредным. 
Тем более, что среди Ваших мотивов, как и в случае Вашего издевательского вопроса в соседней теме, а смогут ли духи найти нужный кодек, чтобы прочесть священные тексты на цифровых носителях в ступах и статуях Будды, который Вы задали Дорже Дугарову, слишком явно для меня видны мотивы религиозной неприязни "ортодокса" к погрязшим в мракобесии "еретикам". Хорошо рассмотрев подобный мотив, возможно Вы и сами поймете, что он является не благим с т.з. Учения Будды. Или я ошибаюсь?

Во вторых, Дорже Дугаров приводил личное свидетельство исцеления от болезни не менее страшной, чем ВИЧ, с помощью практик полученных от ННР и хотя доверять или не доверять этому личному свидетельству, это Ваше право, игнорировать его вовсе из за чувства религиозной неприязни, или подозревать человека во лжи, это тоже не есть хорошо.

В третьих, вот Вам к размышлению 



> Итак, никаких указаний о чудесных исцелениях Буддой своих современников посредством магических сил Палийский канон не содержит, зато есть несколько эпизодов, в которых рассказывается, как Будда помогал исцеляться больным, побуждая их к серьезной внутренней работе. Вот какой великолепный сюжет оставила нам Гиримананда сутта Ангуттара Никаи ( AN 10:60).
> Однажды Ананда, ближайший ученик Будды, пришел к Бхагавату и попросил его навестить тяжелобольного бхиккху Гиримананду, что могло бы по его мнению облегчить его болезнь. Будда отказывается от визита и передает Гиримананде наставление, следуя которому больной может исцелиться. Смертельно больной бхикху Гиримананда, получив через Ананду инструкцию Учителя, чудесное лекарство, которое должно помочь ему излечиться от недуга, – "Десять великих созерцаний" – созерцание непостоянства всех кхандх, созерцание безличности, созерцание отвратительности (тела), созерцание непривлекательности всего в мире, сатипаттхану (глубинная интроспекция), размышление о непостоянстве санккар etc, применяет наставление Будды и тотчас встает со смертного ложа здоровым.


http://board.buddhist.ru/printthread.php?t=3219

Из предоставленного ARYAPRAJNA отрывка, мы видим, что традиция советовать в качестве *возможного* средства исцеления религиозную практику восходит к самому Будде.

Заметьте кстати, Топпер, формулировку с которой Будда передает эту практику:



> – Если Ананда пойдет к бхиккху Гиримананде и передаст ему эти Десять созерцаний, то, *возможно*, болезнь бхиккхку Гиримананды сразу прекратится, и он встанет с постели здоровым.


Т.е. как и ННР, Будда не дает 100%-ых гарантий, но говорит о том, что исцеление возможно... Итог: Гиримананда здоров(читайте по ссылке).

Ну и повторюсь еще раз и ННР и любой здравомыслящий человек вообще, не отговаривает, а наоборот *призывает использовать все доступные средства официальной медицины*.

----------


## Топпер

> Слава Богу, это далеко не единственная альтернатива доморощенному "здравому смыслу", есть еще к примеру "видение реальности как она есть" и пока мы с Вами не достигли такого видения *одинаково бессмысленно*(а может быть и вредно) сводить сие и к некой экзальтации и к бытовому(мирскому) здравому смыслу. Согласны?


Вот я и призываю посмтреть на реальность, как она есть. А в данный момент СПИД не излечивается мантрами.



> Во первых, я нигде не утверждал, что тантрические методы способны вылечить от ВИЧ, я лишь говорил о том, что ежели официальная медицина *поставила на человеке крест,* то разумно пробовать иные средства, в том числе и тантрические(если к тому есть предрасположенность), *не пренебрегая* при этом теми профилактическими и иными доступными процедурами доступными в официальной медицине. С чем Вы здесь не согласны и о чем хотите спорить я до сих пор не понимаю???


С этим не спорю.



> По крайне мере отговоривать человека от подобной попытки, не имея 100% уверенности в том, что эти методы не помогут, как делаете это Вы, я считаю не только неуместным, но и, возможно, вредным.


И я не отговариваю. Я лишь предлагаю посмотреть на ситуацию здраво. А если рассматривать именно так, то мы видим, что СПИД мантрами не излечивается.



> Тем более, что среди Ваших мотивов, как и в случае Вашего издевательского вопроса в соседней теме, а смогут ли духи найти нужный кодек, чтобы прочесть священные тексты на цифровых носителях в ступах и статуях Будды, который Вы задали Дорже Дугарову, слишком явно для меня видны мотивы религиозной неприязни "ортодокса" к погрязшим в мракобесии "еретикам". Хорошо рассмотрев подобный мотив, возможно Вы и сами поймете, что он является не благим с т.з. Учения Будды. Или я ошибаюсь?


Пытаясь додумать за меня мою мотивацию - вы нарушаете правила форума. Пожалуйста, воздержитесь от этого.



> Во вторых, Дорже Дугаров приводил личное свидетельство исцеления от болезни не менее страшной, чем ВИЧ, с помощью практик полученных от ННР и хотя доверять или не доверять этому личному свидетельству, это Ваше право, игнорировать его вовсе из за чувства религиозной неприязни, или подозревать человека во лжи, это тоже не есть хорошо.


Вопрос в теме о ВИЧ, а не о заболевании Дордже Дугарова.



> В третьих, вот Вам к размышлению 
> Из предоставленного ARYAPRAJNA отрывка, мы видим, что традиция советовать в качестве *возможного* средства исцеления религиозную практику восходит к самому Будде.


Будда, возможно, мог излечить. Но мы с вами (и с ННР) пока не Будды.



> Ну и повторюсь еще раз и ННР и любой здравомыслящий человек вообще, не отговаривает, а наоборот *призывает использовать все доступные средства официальной медицины*.


Применяете манипулятивные медоды: "любой здравомыслящий человек". Несогласный с вами сразу попадает в категорию нездравомыслящих.

Утверждение насчёт любых здравомыслящих людей - в данном случае голословно.

----------


## Оскольд

Что ж Топпер, за "мотивы" прошу простить, насчет манипулятивных методов пусть останется на Вашей совести, в остальном не вижу смысла спорить, поскольку цели переубедить не имею, а свою точку зрения выразил достаточно ясно, Ваша мне тоже понятна. Удачи!(можете считать это "очередной победой здравого смысла над мракобесием ")- сдаюсь :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Давайте просто применим его к нашей ситуации. Есть варианты: человек больной СПИДом
> 1. вылечился благодаря буддийской (христианской, кришнаитской, мусульмаской и любой иной практике)
> 2.  Не вылечился.
> 
> Если есть примеры излечившихся - я прошу их привести. Пока таковых примеров нет, я исхожу из того, что никто не вылечился.


 И какое право у вас исходить из того, что никто не вылечился? у вас так же нету НИ ОДНОГО доказательства, что ни один человек не смог излечится. Нету у вас никакого верного умозаключения.

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Будда, возможно, мог излечить. Но мы с вами (и с ННР) пока не Будды.


Не слишком ли Вы уверенно оцениваете степень реализации ННР?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Народ, яичницу с даром божьим не путайте, пжлста.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Решил создать эту тему в связи с приездом ННР. Мне говорили, что Ринпоче излечил нескольких вич- инфицированных. 
> Поэтому...- 
> Я обещал своему другу или подруге, что помогу  найти того человека, который сможет помочь излечить  недуг(спид).


Здесь кроется некое заблуждение.
Я уже говорил, что не Ринпоче лечит, а есть методы профилактики и предупреждения.
Вообще если люди ВИЧ инфицированы, остается только сострадать.
Возможно лекарство будет найдено в скором времени.

Если бы было все так просто - пришёл к Ринпоче и он вас излечил от ВИЧ... ООооооо!
Нет, так не бывает!

Не давайте людям ложной веры! Потом будет глубокое разочарование и как следствие породит дурную карму из за негативного отношения к Учителю, и вам тоже достанется как причина этого.

Конкретно я ничего такого от Ринпоче не слышал, что бы он кого то вылечил от ВИЧ.
Уверен, это домыслы и неверное трактование сказанного Норбу Ринпоче.
НЕ попадайтесь в ловушку таких ложных слухов.

Конечно же, если человек станет очень серьёзно практиковать, то при определенных условиях - Вера в Учителя, Три Драгоценности, способности к практике, огромное усердие, условия для непрерывной практики и кармическая составляющая, то вполне возможно что человек будет иметь позитивный результат практики - как приближение к просветлению и излечение от болезней. Но посмотрите сколько тт составляющих.
Не все так просто, Дхарма не попса, а глубокий тяжелый труд.

----------


## Вантус

Вообще говоря _непонятно_, почему повторение садханы может вылечить чего бы то ни было. Если бы эта вещь давала бы терапевтический эффект, подобный любому из лекарств ГФХ (т.е. N-кратное прочтение давало бы излечение или улучшение в большинстве случаев в разных случайных группах пациентов), то применялась бы повсеместно всеми врачами. Однако, очевидно, это не так. Я лично пытался таким образом излечить зубную боль (пародонтоз), но кроме кеторола и стоматолога ничего не помогало. Может я чего не так делал, может еще чего, но факт остается фактом.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

У моего знакомого был диагноз - СПИД. То есть даже уже не просто ВИЧ-носитель, а ему конкретно предлагали подыскивать себе место в хосписе.

Знакомый не стал сдаваться, и стал использовать все возможные средства. В том числе некоторое время интенсивно практиковал и те методы, которые передает Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Но не ограничивался только ими, цеплялся за все соломинки, что есть, в том числе лечился травами у Соболенко, еще где-то.

Сейчас, спустя 4 года, он жив-здоров, диагноза нет. Сделал сайт http://gv.org.ua/ - чтобы неизлечимые больные знали, что неизлечимых болезней нет.

----------


## Вантус

А всем присутствующим здесь предлагаю провести исследование - лечить себя известными садханами и т.п. Для чистоты экперимента средства ГФХ не применять. А потом указать садхану, болезнь, срок лечения и результат. Логично предположить (хотя это и не обязательно так), что если нетяжелые болезни нельзя вылечить таким методом, то, скорее всего, и с тяжелыми будет та же фигня.

----------


## Вантус

> У моего знакомого был диагноз - СПИД. То есть даже уже не просто ВИЧ-носитель, а ему конкретно предлагали подыскивать себе место в хосписе.
> 
> Знакомый не стал сдаваться, и стал использовать все возможные средства. В том числе некоторое время интенсивно практиковал и те методы, которые передает Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Но не ограничивался только ими, цеплялся за все соломинки, что есть, в том числе лечился травами у Соболенко, еще где-то.
> 
> Сейчас, спустя 4 года, он жив-здоров, диагноза нет. Сделал сайт http://gv.org.ua/ - чтобы неизлечимые больные знали, что неизлечимых болезней нет.


Этот сайт просто безумен. Я, а также мои родители (стаж врачебной работы которых - по 30 лет у каждого), долго удивлялись, глядя на изложенные там измышления. Могу привести недавний случай из практики матери. Пациент 60 лет, пахово-мошоночная грыжа. Пошел "заговаривать" ее к "бабке", вопреки советам врача об оперативном лечении (думал, видимо, что "бабки" лучше врачей в грыжах разбираются), оплатил 1000 р. Результат - госпитализация по скорой помощи с ущемлением грыжи. Кишок там изрядно отрезали.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

По-моему тема перерастает в конкретное неуважение Учения. Так как Учителя дают методы и прямо говорят какие результаты они дают. Говорить, что это брехня и не работает, это неуважение этих Учителей и Учения, которое они передают. Причем у всех сомневающихся в этом нет ни одного доказательства, что эти методы не работают... А сравнивать знания реализованных Учителей и врачей идиотизм чистой воды.

----------


## Kostya i Katya

Одной женщине был поставлен диагноз СПИД. Коллега Делии, журналист и фотограф Гектор Лозада (Gector Lozada), увидев в газете "фото вируса СПИДа" и проанализировав его, понял, что фотография не была реальной. Этот факт послужил началом исследования медицинских данных пациентки, которой поставили диагноз СПИД. Он нашел, что в действительности у нее был туберкулез. Лечащий врач не понял, каким образом журналист снял диагноз СПИДа, но поблагодарил его за работу и скорректировал лечение. 

Как вам нравится такой профессионализм врачей, которые ставят смертельные диагнозы и назначают смертельное лечение?

----------


## Вантус

Эта тема перерастает в какой-то гимн суевериям. Факты, приведенные "довольно известным человеком" - еще никакие не факты. Факты, это если 1. приведен диагноз (опухолей мозга очень-очень много видов, от ганглиоцитомы до краниофарингомы), 2. Перечислены методы обследования, на основании которых поставлен диагноз, врач, поставивший диагноз, место обследований. 3. Сообщено, применялись и какие препараты, облучение, сколько рад. 3. Приведены методы обследования, врач, место подтверждения выздоровления. Дело в том, что случаев самопроизвольного излечения опухолей головного мозга не зафиксировано, и был бы настоящий прорыв в медицине, если бы все вышеперечисленное было зафиксировано.

----------


## Kostya i Katya

проведенный в России с помощью теста "ELISA", дал 30.000 положительных результатов, но только 66 (0,22% !!!) из них подтвердились другим тестом "WESTERN BLOT". В США исследование, проведенное среди военных при помощи теста "ELISA", выявило 6.000 первоначально ВИЧ-положительных, но затем ни один положительный результат не подтвердился этим же тестом.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну знаете... если перед сдачей анализа крови на ВИЧ поесть жирного, то вам врачь скажет что вы типо носитель.
Я уже несколько раз был свидетелем такого. Даже сам однажды. Супруга во время беременности сдавала анализы и ей врач выдал прямо в лицо - у вас ВИЧ.
При этом это противоречит многим требованиям.
1. Сразу в лицо не говорят, поскольку это может вызвать панику и все такое, даже инфаркт.
2. Необходимо провести несколько исследований, взять ещё анализы, отправить их в другие центры (лаборатории) для подтверждения. Вся процедура может занять минимум полгода.
3. Тем более беременным нельзя такого говорить, сами знаете что может случиться если беременная разволнуется.

Так вот, в то утро жена звонит... чувствую по голосу страх, отчаяние, тревогу. Говорит, мол подъезжай к СПИД лаборатории. Я сразу понял в чем дело, знаю же нашу медицину, порой могут так затупить.
Тем паче уже такое видел.

Вобщем, сдали дополнительно анализы... они конечно же показали что все это туфта.
Но, за то, что этот врач (врачиха) нагрубила моей беременной супруге я ей устроил веселую жизнь в виде журналистов пишущих о врачебных ошибках и об грубом отношении врачей к беременным.
Поскольку человек я в Республике известный, мне хватило пару звонков моим друзьям журналистам что бы эту врачиху замучили как следует, а какие статьи писали... уууу!!, плюс ещё министерство здравоохранения на неё наехало. Потом ходила как шелковая.

Так вот.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дело в том, что случаев самопроизвольного излечения опухолей головного мозга не зафиксировано,/


Дело в том, что не зафиксировано что методы передаваемые Учителями не помогли во всех случаях. Если я не знаю, что сахар вкусный, то я этого не знаю, а не говорю, что он не вкусный так как мне дураку якобы не доказали, что он вкусный.

----------


## Kostya i Katya

"Спокойствие, главное спокойствие!!!", как говорил один из мультгероев...

----------


## Kostya i Katya

http://gv.org.ua/index.php/plain/int...ga_o_vich_spid

----------


## Вантус

> Ну знаете... если перед сдачей анализа крови на ВИЧ поесть жирного, то вам врачь скажет что вы типо носитель.
> Я уже несколько раз был свидетелем такого. Даже сам однажды. Супруга во время беременности сдавала анализы и ей врач выдал прямо в лицо - у вас ВИЧ.
> При этом это противоречит многим требованиям.
> 1. Сразу в лицо не говорят, поскольку это может вызвать панику и все такое, даже инфаркт.
> 2. Необходимо провести несколько исследований, взять ещё анализы, отправить их в другие центры (лаборатории) для подтверждения. Вся процедура может занять минимум полгода.
> 3. Тем более беременным нельзя такого говорить, сами знаете что может случиться если беременная разволнуется.
> 
> Так вот, в то утро жена звонит... чувствую по голосу страх, отчаяние, тревогу. Говорит, мол подъезжай к СПИД лаборатории. Я сразу понял в чем дело, знаю же нашу медицину, порой могут так затупить.
> Тем паче уже такое видел.
> ...


Скоро врачей вообще не останется (ибо зарплата в 4500 р. - что ни говори - вещь довольно небольшая, а ВОП с его 15000-17000 р. перегружен настолько, что многие посылают эти деньги вместе с работой куда подальше, при первой же возможности). И будут дорогие граждане лечится керосином, травами и мантрами. И претензий не к кому будет предъявлять.

----------


## Буль

> У моего знакомого был диагноз - СПИД. То есть даже уже не просто ВИЧ-носитель, а ему конкретно предлагали подыскивать себе место в хосписе.
> 
> Знакомый не стал сдаваться, и стал использовать все возможные средства. В том числе некоторое время интенсивно практиковал и те методы, которые передает Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Но не ограничивался только ими, цеплялся за все соломинки, что есть, в том числе лечился травами у Соболенко, еще где-то.
> 
> Сейчас, спустя 4 года, он жив-здоров, диагноза нет. Сделал сайт http://gv.org.ua/ - чтобы неизлечимые больные знали, что неизлечимых болезней нет.


Самый интересующий меня вопрос, возникший после изучения материалов сайта: в статьях, опубликованных на сайте утверждается что, дескать, СПИДа вовсе нет. От чего же тогда излечился сам создатель сайта?  :Confused:

----------


## Вантус

> http://gv.org.ua/index.php/plain/int...ga_o_vich_spid


А этот сайт забавен тем, что нет практически ни одной нормальной ссылки на исследования, исследователей и т.п. в форме Автор. Работа. Год выпуска. Место публикации., как принято в науке, а одни голословные утверждения. В любой науке (а медицина - наука) не принято ссылаться на фразы типа "такой-то ученый сказал", "бабка во дворе говорила" или "а у сестры бывшей жены деда моего троюродного брата", а принято приводить ссылки на конкретные публикации в признанных научным сообществом журналах, где редакторами и рецензентами являются выдающиеся ученые, или приводить полностью свои исследования.

----------


## Иван Ран

Любопытно что когда *Dorje Dugarov* однозначно высказался о неспособности Намкая Норбу лечить спид, никто не возразил. А когда *Топпер*  высказал обоснованные сомнения в способностях Ринпоче лечить спид, его начали обвинять в "здравом смысле", "маловерии" и неуважении к Учителям. В купе с этой ссылкой: http://gv.org.ua/index.php/plain/int...ga_o_vich_spid , тема вообще превращается в какое-то болезненное мракобесие.

----------


## Вантус

> Дело в том, что не зафиксировано что методы передаваемые Учителями не помогли во всех случаях. Если я не знаю, что сахар вкусный, то я этого не знаю, а не говорю, что он не вкусный так как мне дураку якобы не доказали, что он вкусный.


Если я плюну в небо, а после этого пойдет дождь, то вовсе не обязательно, что мои плевки в небо являются причиной дождя.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А когда *Топпер*  высказал обоснованные сомнения в способностях Ринпоче лечить спид, его начали обвинять в "здравом смысле", "маловерии" и неуважении к Учителям.


В чем же его обоснованность? В том, что он огульно отрицает Дхарму и методы садхан? 




> В купе с этой ссылкой: http://gv.org.ua/index.php/plain/int...ga_o_vich_spid , тема вообще превращается в какое-то болезненное мракобесие.


Ага... точно, странный сайтик, весьма подозрительный.

----------


## Иван Ран

*Dorje Dugarov*, отрицания Дхармы в его постах я не вижу, а вижу сомнения относительно методов садхан в лечении спида.

----------


## Вантус

Медицина отличается тем, что ее методы приносят предсказуемый в большинстве случаев результат. Т.е. если квалифицированный врач возьмется у вас лечить болезнь- болезнь,  будет вылечена с вероятностью, характерной для данного вида болезней. У болезней есть причины, и это отнюдь не "шлаки" или еще какая хрень, а микроорганизмы, генетические нарушения, травмы, глисты и т.п. Воздействие, если оно возможно, на причину такого рода прекращает болезнь. Так, если хотят вылечить человека от глистов, то дают глистогонное и слабительное, от первого глисты дохнут, от второго - выходят, если глисты типа эхинококков- применяют хирургическое лечение - удаляют пузыри. В любом случае, применяют (более или менее удачно) метод, который очевидным образом действует на причину расстройства самочувствия. В случае садхан не только не очевиден метод воздействия, но и совершенно нет статистики. Ни одно  лекарство с неизвестной фармакокинетикой и не испытывавшееся многократно в экперименте не используется ни одним нормальным врачом. Почему же у садхан такое исключительное положение, что не нужно ни исследовать механизм действия, ни проводить клинические испытания?

----------


## Phoenix

Kostya i Katya, приветствую!

Тащить на ретрит не нужно, и не нужно обещать что у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче такие-то и такие-то возможности. Нужно просто попытаться сделать так, что если у человека есть какие-то, пусть минимальные связи с Учением и Учителем, чтобы они реализовались. Для этого нужно объяснить, как собственно работает передача и для чего она нужна. В чем истинный источник всех болезней? В омрачениях, в незнании своей истинной природы, запредельной страданиям сансары. В частности, при этом(при омраченной активности) разбалансируется наша внутренняя энергия, а следствием могут стать влияние сущностей, способных влиять на энергию, таким образом проявляются некоторые физические болезни. Можно сказать, что можно в это верить, а можно нет, но на концепции внутренней энергии построена тибетская и китайская традиционные медицины, многие виды восточных единоборств и т.п., которые вполне действенны. Но как и Шакьямуни, сказавиший, что он показал путь, но плод зависит от нас, ННР не гарантирует выздоровления(которое может стать следствием продвижения по пути). Для этого нужно для себя решить, нужна ли мне практика, а если нужна, то для чего? Исцеление вполне возможно, раз уж можно перейти от кармического тела в сущность элементов - свет(Тело Света).Ринпоче сам переболел опасным заболеванием(раком) и говорит, что поддерживает свое существование только благодаря практике долгой жизни. Короче, нужно дать человеку самому решить. Как знать, возможно таким образом проявится связь. 
Всех благ и выздоровления Вашему другу!

----------


## Neroli

> Но, за то, что этот врач (врачиха) нагрубила моей беременной супруге я ей устроил веселую жизнь в виде журналистов пишущих о врачебных ошибках и об грубом отношении врачей к беременным.
> Поскольку человек я в Республике известный, мне хватило пару звонков моим друзьям журналистам что бы эту врачиху замучили как следует, а какие статьи писали... уууу!!, плюс ещё министерство здравоохранения на неё наехало. Потом ходила как шелковая.


Так вот она какая - месть буддиста...

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему же у садхан такое исключительное положение, что не нужно ни исследовать механизм действия, ни проводить клинические испытания?


Сань, а ты это, головой маненько подумай.. а  :Wink: 
Прикинь, чтобы провести клинич. исследования практиков с обязательным использованием садхан - надо всех (и гада-главврача в том числе) загонять на ванги, потом на 3х летние ритриты, потом сдача экзаменов на соотв. сиддхи  :Smilie: ))
А как ты хотел? Чтобы лечить и понимать медицину - нужен диплом, тем более исследователям. А чтобы адекватно понимать процессы при выполнении садхан - диплом (образование) типо не надо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Так вот она какая - месть буддиста...


И правильно сделал - других калечить не сможет. Таких коновалов надо взашей гнать сцаными тряпками. 

Хотя карма таких догоняет сама. У нас в школе девочка умерла из-за одной двоечницы детской педиаторши. Весь поселок прикалывался над ней - у нее токмо один диагноз был - ОРЗ и все (повторяю - это не единственный случай, а статистика). Вот и поставила ОРЗ в очередной раз. А дело было в другом и ребенок умер. Двоечница эта потом сама померла. Тоже от неверного диагноза. Жалко и ее конечно, но медицина это вам не шестеренки на зуборезном заводе плохо изготовлять - тут ошибка, не бракованная партия, а человеческая жизнь.

Раньше то в чего было, говорят, шомана ежели тот не сдюжил и не вылечил - самого того.. этого.. опасная была профессия, старались видать не зависимо от жалования.

Вантус, не надо давить на жалость про низкую з.п. Уборщицы тоже мало получают, но это не основание к плохому мытью полов. Пока медицина существует как институт впервую очередь трудоустройства "своих", коновалов там будет большинство.

----------


## Александр С

> У болезней есть причины, и это отнюдь не "шлаки" или еще какая хрень, а микроорганизмы, генетические нарушения, травмы, глисты и т.п. Воздействие, если оно возможно, на причину такого рода прекращает болезнь.


Помимо причин, существуют предрасположенности к той или иной болезни. В медицине это называется группами риска. И если вы, находясь в группе риска, постоянно будете лечиться от одной и той же рецидивирующий болезни или пытаться лечить хроническое заболевание, не обращая внимания на свою предрасположенность к нему, то будет как раз один из тех случай, когда "медицина бессильна".

Кроме того, система подготовки врачей (иногда - недостаток самообразования) такова, что из-за узкой специализации врачи иногда не видят состояния человека целиком, не понимают, как взаимосвязаны заболевания между собой, как взаимосвязана симптоматика; два специалиста могут назначить вам взаимоисключающее лечение, терапевт может не обладать достаточным кругозором и тоже ограничится тем, что будет выписывать вам направления к профильному специалисту в ответ на ваши жалобы. Фармокология - вообще отдельная песня - хорошо, что есть врачи, которые сразу пытаются снять у пациента установку, что "нужно пить таблетки", когда "что-то болит".

Нетрадиционная медицина рассматривает человека более комплексно, более системно. Но ей не хватает академического подхода, энтузиастам от нетрадиционной медицины не всегда хватает образования, а тем, кто обращается к книжкам по нетрадиционной медицине - способности критически воспринимать информацию, систематизировать и делать выводы. Противостояние традиционной медицины и нетрадиционной медицины это не противостояние знания и мракобесия, а очень часто противопоставление теории без опыта опыту без теории (вспомните ученых, которых сегодня называют великими, и каковы были у некоторых из них взаимоотношения с современной им _наукой_). И то и то - плохо. Когда между ними начнется интеграция, сотрудничество и готовность пересмотреть свои "постулаты", когда они откажутся от коммерции, то будет лучше.

А пока имеем, что имеем.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Так вот она какая - месть буддиста...


Это не месть, а акт бодхичитты и защиты ко всем мамашам и детям которым могла нанести вред своими необдуманными поступками эта докторша.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И вообще, тема себя исчерпала. Тем более автор получил конкретные ответы по ПС и здесь от Phoenix, меня и других.

----------


## Neroli

Shubhar, карма догонят всех, и врачей и их пациентов.  Двойные стандарты только в уме бывают.

----------


## Neroli

> Это не месть, а акт бодхичитты и защиты ко всем мамашам и детям которым могла нанести вред своими необдуманными поступками эта докторша.


Ну хорошо, хорошооо, пусть будет бодхичитта. 

Хотя можно было бы конечно сначала просто поговорить.

----------


## Александр С

Еще добавлю к своему предыдущему посту.

Нужно понимать, какую роль в возникновении заболевания играет карма. Так что, предрасположенность к болезни может крыться и не в вашем организме, хотя и может и правильно диагностироваться. Это тоже не имеет отношения к современной науке. Но буддисту не плохо бы было, мягко говоря, задуматься об этом.

Немного цинично будет говорить кому-то в лицо "тебя бог наказал" или "у тебя карма плохая", а на просьбу дать совет отвечать "иди почитай такой-то акафист" или "начитай садхану такого-то божества столько-то раз" (если мы не обладаем соотв. сиддхами - тогда мы можем сделать нечто подобное, дабу укрепить веру человека в Дхарму, а не в вас лично [я этим не хочу сказать, что не должно быть веры в учителя или, наоборот, веры в то божество, практику которого вы совешаете - должна быть вера в Гуру, Дэву и Дакини]). Но что плохого в том, что человек привел _свой личный_ пример - не понимаю.

----------


## Александр С

> Ну хорошо, хорошооо, пусть будет бодхичитта. 
> 
> Хотя можно было бы конечно сначала просто поговорить.


Просто поговорить с ней должны были на эту тему в учебном заведении. Видимо, память плохая - теперь запомнит получше.  :Wink:

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, не надо давить на жалость про низкую з.п. Уборщицы тоже мало получают, но это не основание к плохому мытью полов. Пока медицина существует как институт впервую очередь трудоустройства "своих", коновалов там будет большинство.


Эх, пожил бы ты, Андрей, на эту зарплату, да поглядел бы на эту работу...Какие там свои, там одни осколки советской медицины, живые памятники истории работают. И еще - к уборщице за лечением обычно не обращаются, квалификация, однако, не та. Да, во времена СССР зарплата врачей была более-менее нормальна по меркам СССР. А куда пойдет работать совсем немолодой уже человек, когда его зарплата становится все меньше и меньше? Моя мать регулярно порывается в уборщицы в магазин соседний пойти - там и зарплата больше, и работа спокойней. Причина такого положения вещей - уродливая система государственного здравоохранения, когда работающие в гос. или муниципальных учреждения врачи не являются госслужащими, лишены соответственных социальных и пр. гарантий, нагружены всевозрастающей кучей не имеющей отношения к медицине работы, причем в порядке издевательства им что-то там рассказывают, что они должны самоокупаться.

----------


## Вантус

> Просто поговорить с ней должны были на эту тему в учебном заведении. Видимо, память плохая - теперь запомнит получше.


Платите деньги через кассу - Вам окажут услуги соответствующего заплаченной сумме качества. Врач бесплатного гос или муниципального здравоохранения Вам вообще ничего не должен, кроме как выписать лекарство в соответствии со стандартом или направление написать.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну хорошо, хорошооо, пусть будет бодхичитта. 
> 
> Хотя можно было бы конечно сначала просто поговорить.


Бывают люди со слабой психикой, которые бы после такой им заявы пошли сигать с моста. Тоже потом поговорить просто надо было бы, а не в суд подавать?

----------

